# ثلاث حقائق أساسية الايمان المسيحي



## pop201 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الكاتب: خادم الرب يوسف رياض

الكتاب الإيمان المسيحي  ثلاث حقائق أساسية


المواضيع 

الموضوع الأول:  وحي الكتاب


الموضوع الثاني:  وحدانية الله ، الثالوث 


الموضوع الثالث:  لاهوت ابن الله


الموضوع الرابع:  كفارة المسيح


مقدمة

إننا نعيش زمناً تتعرض فيه أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي لهجوم مرير, يستخدم الشيطان فيه كل الأسلحة والوسائل.

لذا شعرت بضرورة مُلِحّة لأن أتحدث بكلمات مبسطة عن أهم تلك الأساسيات: الكتاب، الله، الصليب. أو بكلمات أخرى: 

أولاً : هل الكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا هو فعلاً كلمة الله؟ وهل وصل إلينا خالياً من أي تزوير أو تحريف؟ 

ثانياً : ما هو الإيمان المسيحي فيما يتعلق بالله ووحدانيته؟ وبالمسيح ولاهوته؟ 

ثالثاً : ماذا عن كفارة المسيح التي هي حجر الزاوية في موضوع الخلاص في الإيمان المسيحي؟ 

أتُرى توجد قضية أدعى للبحث من قضية وحي الكتاب المقدس؟ 

إن الحقائق التي نتمسك بها ليست من نتاج العقل، ولا عرفها الإِنسان بالتخمين، بل حصلنا عليها من هذا الكتاب. لذا فمن الأهمية بمكان أن نتوقف في البداية لنرى هل هذا الكتاب هو فعلاً الصخرة الذي يمكننا أن نبني عليها إيماننا ؟ 

أما الحديث عن الله فهو بلا أدنى شك أقدس وأجل موضوع للحديث. ويقينا فإن أكثر الأشياء أهمية للإنسان هو ما يؤمن به الإنسان عن الله. فماذا يا ترى تقول المسيحية في هذا الموضوع الأقدس والأجل؟

وأخيراً لا مِرَاء أن أهم موضوع ينبغي على العاقل، في فترة الحياة القصيرة أن يبحثه بإخلاص، هو موضوع خلاص نفسه الأبدي !

هذه هي القضايا الثلاث التي يعرضها هذا الكتاب: إنه يعرض لنا أجدر قضية يلزم بحثها، وأقدس موضوع يمكن مناقشته، وأهم حقيقة يجب معرفتها - إنها إذاً الحقائق الأجدر والأقدس والأهم !

ولعل القارئ يشاركني الشعور أن هذه القضايا تحتاج لأن يُفرد لها المجلدات العديدة والضخمة لكي يمكن أن نفي كل حقيقة حقها. لكنني قصدت بمعونة الرب أن أقدم هذه الحقائق العظيمة بصورة موجزة، دون أن يخل الإيجاز بالمضمون، وبأسلوب مبسط خال من السطحية، ليمكن لكل من المتخصص وغير المتخصص على السواء أن يستفيد منها.

ولقد كان نصب عيني وأنا أكتب هذا الكتاب، جمهور الشباب الحائر الذي تشوشت أفكاره في هذه الأيام بفعل عدو النفوس ، واهتزت الحقائق عنده. وإني أرجو أن يجد فيه كل مخلِص ما يساعده في هدايته، وأن يتمكن المؤمن بواسطته أن يقف على أرض صلبه راسخة، كيما يكون مستعداً - كقول الكتاب - 

لمجاوبة كل من يسأل عن سبب الرجاء الذي فينا ،بوداعة وخوف 1بطرس 3 : 15 .

ولقد بنيت أقوالي على ماذا يقول الكتاب؟ رومية 4 : 3 . فلم آت بذكر حقيقة، إلا وقرينها الشواهد والآيات الكتابية التي تؤيدها. لكنني قصدت أيضاً، من الناحية الأخرى ، أن أقدم براهين عقلانية وأدلة حسية لتوضيح هذه الحقائق. ليس أن إعلانات الكتاب المقدس تحتاج إلى أدله محسوسة لتوكيدها، وإلى شيء من خارجها لتسندها، حاشا. لكن لأن الرب مستعد في غنى نعمته، متى فشل الإيمان، أن يدعو المتشكك - إذا توافر الإخلاص لديه - كما دعى قديماً تلميذه توما قائلاً له هات إصبعك .. وأبصر .. وهات يدك.. ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمناً يوحنا 20 : 27 .

توسلي إلى الله لأجل كل من يقرأ هذه الورقات، أن يجيب على الرب فوراً، بصرخة الإيمان المستعاد :

ربى وإلهي. آمين​


----------



## pop201 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع الأول:  وحي الكتاب

 أولى أساسيات الإِيمان المسيحي التي سندرسها هي حقيقة وحي الكتاب المقدس ذلك لأننا سوف نعتمد عند توضيح الحقيقتين الأخريين على الكتاب المقدس. بل إن كل الحقائق المسيحية التي نتمسك بها عرفناها من هذا الكتاب. فهي ليست من نتاج العقل، ولاعرفها الإِنسان بالتخمين، بل هي إيمان ثمين 2 بطرس 1 : 1 مُسَلَم مرة للقديسين يهوذا 3 أي تسلمه القديسون من الكتاب المقدس. لذا هيا بنا نبدأ الحديث بهذا الموضوع العظيم :



الكتاب المقدس كلمة اللـه

ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن نفسه؟

إنه يؤكد بلا أدنى مواربة أنه وحي الله 2 تيموثاوس 3 : 16 والكلمة وحي في اليونانية، اللغة التي بها كتب العهد الجديد، تعنى ذات أنفاس الله. فكما نفخ الله قديما في آدم، فصار آدم نفساً حية تكوين 2 : 7 ، هكذا لأن الكتاب المقدس هو ذات نسمات الله، فهو كتاب حي كقول المسيح الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة يوحنا 6 : 63 ، وكقول استفانوس عن موسى إنه :

قبل من الله أقوالاً حية ليعطينا إياها أعمال 7 : 38 .

والذين قاموا بكتابة أسفار الكتاب المقدس هم أناس الله القديسون، كتبوه وهم مسوقون من الروح القدس 2 بطرس1 : 21 . 

فكان ما كتبوه ليس هو كلامهم متضمنا أفكار الله، بل هو ذات كلمة الله

لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين عبرانيين 4 : 12 .

تؤكد أسفار الكتاب مرات بلا حصر أنها ذات أقوال الله. ففي أسفار موسى الخمسة يرد ما يفيد أن هذا هو كلام الرب إلى موسى، حوالي خمسمائة مرة. وفي كتب الأنبياء نحو 12 ألف إشارة أن أقوال الأنبياء هي كلام الرب نفسه.

وفي العهد الجديد، نجد في الأناجيل المقام السامي الذي أعطاه المسيح، طوال فترة وجوده هنا على الأرض، لأسفار الوحي. لقد قرر بكل وضوح أنه لا يمكن أن يُنقض المكتوب يوحنا 10 : 35 . وفي موعظة الجبل الشهيرة قال

الحق أقول لكم، إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس متى 5 : 18 . وفي قصة الغنى ولعازر أوضح أن من لا يؤمن بما تقوله أسفار العهد القديم لن تنفع معه أعظم المعجزات، ولا حتى إن قام واحد من الأموات لوقا 16 : 29 ـ 31 .

وعلى ذات الدرب سار من بعده الرسل الملهمون فاقتبسوا من أسفار العهد القديم بكل الهيبة والاحترام، واعتبروها مع أسفار العهد الجديد ذات أقوال الله 2بطرس 3 : 2, 15, 16

ضرورة وأهمية الوحي 

بعد دخول الخطية إلى العالم بسقوط آدم، أصبح الإنسان في حاجة شديدة لإعلان يقدمه الله للإنسان، يقوده الله به لمعرفة ذاته ومعرفة طريق الخلاص. وهو ما عمله الله مع البشر فعلاً منذ البداية تكوين 4 : 4، عبرانيين 11 : 4 . وبدأت الشهادة الشفهية من تاريخ البشرية الباكر تكوين 4 : 26 . والله دعم تلك الشهادة الشفهية بأعمار الآباء الطويلة تكوين 5 . لكن لما تسربت الوثنية للبشر من جهة، ولما قصرت أيام الإنسان من الجهة الأخرى، أصبحت الحاجة ماسة إلى ما هو أكثر من الشهادة الشفهية. أصبحت الحاجة ماسة إلى فكر الله مكتوباً في كتاب.

ولقد كان موسى هو الإناء المستخدم من الله لإعلان قصر عمر الإنسان مزمور 90 : 10 وكان هو نفسه الإناء المستخدم لكتابة الأسفار الأولى للكتاب المقدس. ثم أخذ هذا الكتاب ينمو جيلاً بعد جيل حتى اكتمل بآخر أسفار العهد الجديد، سفر الرؤيا.

والواقع نحن لا يمكننا أن نتصور أن يترك الله البشرية تتخبط في دياجير الظلام والجهل قروناً وعصوراً دون أن يعطيهم إعلاناً عن نفسه، يمكنهم بواسطته أن يتحكموا للخلاص أعمال 14 : 17 2تيموثاوس 3 : 15 .

وشكراً لله، الذي أعطانا كتابه، الكتاب المقدس الذي يحتوى على قسمين : العهد القديم، وكتب أصلاً باللغة العبرية، وهو يتكون من 39 سفراً، والعهد الجديد، وكتب أصلاً باليونانية، وهو يتكون من 27 سفراً.

هذا هو كتاب الله الذي قال عنه الرئيس أبراهام لنكولن، محرر العبيد : إنه أسمى ما منحه الله للبشر. نعم أيوجد امتياز أعظم من أن تكون لدينا أخبار آتية مباشرة من الله نفسه ! 

فإذا كان الله قد أعطى البشر منذ القديم هذا الكتاب المقدس ـ وما كان يمكن إلا أن يكون كذلك ـ فهل كان ممكنا أن تقوى أيادي البشر الآثمة على يد الله القادرة حتى تعبث بهذا الكتاب وتغيٌر من محتوياته، أم أن الله استطاع عبر كل الأجيال أن يحافظ على كلمته التي أعطاها للإنسان، من التزوير والتلف والضياع؟!

هذا ينقلنا إلى السؤال المهم التالي :


----------



## pop201 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع الأول:  وحي الكتاب

 أولى أساسيات الإِيمان المسيحي التي سندرسها هي حقيقة وحي الكتاب المقدس ذلك لأننا سوف نعتمد عند توضيح الحقيقتين الأخريين على الكتاب المقدس. بل إن كل الحقائق المسيحية التي نتمسك بها عرفناها من هذا الكتاب. فهي ليست من نتاج العقل، ولاعرفها الإِنسان بالتخمين، بل هي إيمان ثمين 2 بطرس 1 : 1 مُسَلَم مرة للقديسين يهوذا 3 أي تسلمه القديسون من الكتاب المقدس. لذا هيا بنا نبدأ الحديث بهذا الموضوع العظيم :



الكتاب المقدس كلمة اللـه

ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن نفسه؟

إنه يؤكد بلا أدنى مواربة أنه وحي الله 2 تيموثاوس 3 : 16 والكلمة وحي في اليونانية، اللغة التي بها كتب العهد الجديد، تعنى ذات أنفاس الله. فكما نفخ الله قديما في آدم، فصار آدم نفساً حية تكوين 2 : 7 ، هكذا لأن الكتاب المقدس هو ذات نسمات الله، فهو كتاب حي كقول المسيح الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة يوحنا 6 : 63 ، وكقول استفانوس عن موسى إنه :

قبل من الله أقوالاً حية ليعطينا إياها أعمال 7 : 38 .

والذين قاموا بكتابة أسفار الكتاب المقدس هم أناس الله القديسون، كتبوه وهم مسوقون من الروح القدس 2 بطرس1 : 21 . 

فكان ما كتبوه ليس هو كلامهم متضمنا أفكار الله، بل هو ذات كلمة الله

لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين عبرانيين 4 : 12 .

تؤكد أسفار الكتاب مرات بلا حصر أنها ذات أقوال الله. ففي أسفار موسى الخمسة يرد ما يفيد أن هذا هو كلام الرب إلى موسى، حوالي خمسمائة مرة. وفي كتب الأنبياء نحو 12 ألف إشارة أن أقوال الأنبياء هي كلام الرب نفسه.

وفي العهد الجديد، نجد في الأناجيل المقام السامي الذي أعطاه المسيح، طوال فترة وجوده هنا على الأرض، لأسفار الوحي. لقد قرر بكل وضوح أنه لا يمكن أن يُنقض المكتوب يوحنا 10 : 35 . وفي موعظة الجبل الشهيرة قال

الحق أقول لكم، إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس متى 5 : 18 . وفي قصة الغنى ولعازر أوضح أن من لا يؤمن بما تقوله أسفار العهد القديم لن تنفع معه أعظم المعجزات، ولا حتى إن قام واحد من الأموات لوقا 16 : 29 ـ 31 .

وعلى ذات الدرب سار من بعده الرسل الملهمون فاقتبسوا من أسفار العهد القديم بكل الهيبة والاحترام، واعتبروها مع أسفار العهد الجديد ذات أقوال الله 2بطرس 3 : 2, 15, 16

ضرورة وأهمية الوحي 

بعد دخول الخطية إلى العالم بسقوط آدم، أصبح الإنسان في حاجة شديدة لإعلان يقدمه الله للإنسان، يقوده الله به لمعرفة ذاته ومعرفة طريق الخلاص. وهو ما عمله الله مع البشر فعلاً منذ البداية تكوين 4 : 4، عبرانيين 11 : 4 . وبدأت الشهادة الشفهية من تاريخ البشرية الباكر تكوين 4 : 26 . والله دعم تلك الشهادة الشفهية بأعمار الآباء الطويلة تكوين 5 . لكن لما تسربت الوثنية للبشر من جهة، ولما قصرت أيام الإنسان من الجهة الأخرى، أصبحت الحاجة ماسة إلى ما هو أكثر من الشهادة الشفهية. أصبحت الحاجة ماسة إلى فكر الله مكتوباً في كتاب.

ولقد كان موسى هو الإناء المستخدم من الله لإعلان قصر عمر الإنسان مزمور 90 : 10 وكان هو نفسه الإناء المستخدم لكتابة الأسفار الأولى للكتاب المقدس. ثم أخذ هذا الكتاب ينمو جيلاً بعد جيل حتى اكتمل بآخر أسفار العهد الجديد، سفر الرؤيا.

والواقع نحن لا يمكننا أن نتصور أن يترك الله البشرية تتخبط في دياجير الظلام والجهل قروناً وعصوراً دون أن يعطيهم إعلاناً عن نفسه، يمكنهم بواسطته أن يتحكموا للخلاص أعمال 14 : 17 2تيموثاوس 3 : 15 .

وشكراً لله، الذي أعطانا كتابه، الكتاب المقدس الذي يحتوى على قسمين : العهد القديم، وكتب أصلاً باللغة العبرية، وهو يتكون من 39 سفراً، والعهد الجديد، وكتب أصلاً باليونانية، وهو يتكون من 27 سفراً.

هذا هو كتاب الله الذي قال عنه الرئيس أبراهام لنكولن، محرر العبيد : إنه أسمى ما منحه الله للبشر. نعم أيوجد امتياز أعظم من أن تكون لدينا أخبار آتية مباشرة من الله نفسه ! 

فإذا كان الله قد أعطى البشر منذ القديم هذا الكتاب المقدس ـ وما كان يمكن إلا أن يكون كذلك ـ فهل كان ممكنا أن تقوى أيادي البشر الآثمة على يد الله القادرة حتى تعبث بهذا الكتاب وتغيٌر من محتوياته، أم أن الله استطاع عبر كل الأجيال أن يحافظ على كلمته التي أعطاها للإنسان، من التزوير والتلف والضياع؟!

هذا ينقلنا إلى السؤال المهم التالي :


----------



## pop201 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا ينقلنا إلى السؤال المهم التالي :



هل أصاب كلمة اللـه التحريف أو التزوير ؟

هناك من يقول إن الكتاب المقدس بوضعه الذي بين أيدينا، ليس هو الكتاب الأصلي الموحي به، بل قد عبثت به الأيدي، وأجرت فيه التزوير والتبديل. لكن اتهامــاً خطيراً كهــذا، في أمــر خطـير وجوهري كـهذا، لا يجـوز أن يُلقـى هكذا جزافاً، إذ أنه يتضمن هجــوماً علـى اللـه العظـيم ، وقـدرته وحـكمته وإن مـن يـريد أن يوجــه للكتاب ولصـاحب الكتاب هذا الاتهــام الخطـير، عـليه تحـرى منتهـى الـدقة فيما هو فاعلـه. ويجـب أن يكـون قـادراً عـلى معرفة

متى؟ ومن؟ وماذا؟ ولماذا؟ 

· متى تم التزوير؟

· من الذي قام بالتزوير؟ 

· ماذا كان قبل أن يتم تزويره؟ 

· ولماذا قام المزور بالتزوير؟ 



أولاً : متى تم التزوير؟

إنها معضلة ! لأن الكتاب المقدس كان قد تُرجم من بداية العصر المسيحي إلى لغات عديدة، وانتشر ابتداء من القرن الثاني الميلادي بكثير من اللغات في ربوع الأرض كلها، هذا بخلاف ترجمة العهد القديم إلى اليونانية المعروفة بالترجمة السبعينية التي تمت قبل الميلاد بنحو 280 سنة. فهل كان هناك من يستطيع أن يصل إلى كل النسخ الموجودة في كل العالم، بكل تلك اللغات ليُحرفها جميعاً. 

ثم يصل أيضاً إلى المؤلفات والكتابات العديدة التي اقتبست من الكتاب المقدس ليُجرى فيها نفس التحريف أليس هذا عين المستحيل؟!

ثانياً : من الذي قام بالتزوير؟

بالنسبة لأسفار العهد القديم لا يُعقل أن يكون اليهود هم الذين زوروها. فبالإضافة إلى شهادة المؤرخين على غيرة اليهود الشديدة في الاحتفاظ بالأسفار التي عندهم وهو نفس ما تقوله عنهم كلمة الله ـ رومية 3 : 2 ، فإنهم ـ لو كان التحريف أمراً وارداًعندهم ـ لحذفوا من التوراة الويلات الموجهة إليهم باعتبارهم شعب صلب الرقبة. ولبدلوا الأحداث التي تسيء إلى أنبيائهم، بل ولكانوا استأصلوا من التوراة الآيات والنبوات التي تتحدث صراحة عن صلب المسيح وموته وقيامته ، وما أكثرها مثل مزمور 22، إشعياء 53 لأن هذه الأقوال تسبب لهم مشاكل هم في غنى عنها طالما كان مبدأ التحريف وارداً.

كما لا يُعقل أن يكون المسيحيون هم الذين زوروها، لأنهم في هذه الحالة كانوا سيصطدمون مع أعدائهم التقليديين اليهود ، فالتوراة التي عندهم هي نفسها التي عند اليهود.

أما بالنسبة لأسفار العهد الجديد، نقول إن الخلافات العقائدية والمذهبية بين الكنائس من أول عهدها كانت تقف مانعاً هائلاً إزاء محاولة أي فريق منهم القيام بهذه الفعلة الآثمة.

ثالثاً : ماذا كان قبل أن تُجرى فيه عملية التزوير المزعومة؟

لقد اكتُشف عشرات الآلاف من المخطوطات القديمة للكتاب المقدس كما سنوضح بعد قليل ، ولم يعثر أحد على نسخة واحدة مخالفة لما بين أيدينا. أليس هذا يدحض تماماً الزعم بتزوير الكتاب؟! 

ما قيمة تهمة واضح كذبها ولا يسندها دليل واحد؟!

رابعاً : لماذا يحدث التزوير؟

إنه أمر معقول أن يزور الإنسان ليجنى من تزويره هذا مغنماً معيناً، أو لينجوا بواسطته من خطر معين. أما أن يكذب الإنسان وهو عالم أن كذبه وتزويره لن يعطياه تاجاً بل صليباً، لا نعيماً بل اضطهاداً، فهذا ما لا يقبله العقل.إن التاريخ يشهد أنه طوال القرون الثلاثة الأولى للمسيحية لم يكن نصيب من يتبع المسيح سوى الاضطهاد والموت. وهذا يبعد تماماً شبهة التزوير عن الرسل أو من عاصروهم من المسيحيين الأوائل.

ثم إن الإنسان قد يكون مستعداً أن يموت دفاعاً عما يتوهم هو أنه حق، وليس دفاعاً عما يوقن أنه كذب.. قطعاً ما كان المسيحيون الأوائل سيضحون بحياتهم أو راحة بالهم في سبيل هذا الكتاب، لو كان هذا الكتاب مجرد أكذوبة !

هذا يأتي بنا إلى مسألة هامة أعنى بها:

المخطوطات القديمة

دع الأرقام تتكلم :

لا يوجد في كل العالم كتاب يضارع الكتاب المقدس من حيث عدد المخطوطات القديمة المُكتشَفة له :

فهناك نحو 5300 مخطوط يوناني قديم للعهد الجديد.

بالإضافة إلى 10000 نسخة من الفولجاتا الترجمة اللاتينية للكتاب المقدس .

وما لا يقل عن 9300 من المخطوطات القديمة بخمس عشرة لغة مختلفة . 

أما الكتاب الذي يلي الكتاب المقدس من حيث عدد المخطوطات القديمة فهو إلالياذة للشاعر الإغريقي هوميروس. واكتشف لها فقط 643. فتصور الفارق الهائل بين 24600 وبين 643 وهو الفارق بين مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس ومخطوطات الكتاب التالي له مباشرة !!

ولهذا فقد قال أحد العلماء إننا لو اعتبرنا الكتاب المقدس مجرد عمل أدبي قديم وأخضعنا مخطوطاته القديمة للبحث النقدي، في باستخدام اختبارات ومعايير دقيقة متنوعة سيتضح لنا أن الكتاب المقدس هو أكثر الكتب في العالم على الإطلاق مدعاة للثقة بنصوصه ، بحيث أن الناقد الذي يطعن في صحة الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا لتشككه في مخطوطاته، فإنه سيتحتم عليه، بناء على نفس المعايير التي استخدمها، أن يرفض كل الأعمال الأدبية القديمة الأخرى !.

إن المخطوطات العبرية المكتشفة للعهد القديم تعد بالـمئات. والعجيب أن هذه النسخ اكتشفت في أماكن متفرقة في العالم، كما اكتشفت على فترات زمنية متباعدة، ويرجع تاريخها إلى أزمنة مختلفة ، إلا أنه عند مقابلتها معاً وجدت متطابقة. ولقد قام بعض العلماء بفحص ما يزيد عن خمسمائة من هذه النسخ فوجدت في تمام المطابقة رغم تباعد البلدان التي اكتشفت فيها، وتباعد الأزمنة التي ترجع إليها مما يثبت صحتها جميعاً. 

أما بالنسبة لأسفار العهد الجديد، فبالإِضافة إلى المخطوطات القديمة جداً والتي يرجع تاريخها إلى ما بعد أيام الرسل مباشرة، فإنه لدينا ما اقتبسه الآباء من الكتاب المقدس الذي وُجد أنه يغطى تماما كل آيات العهد الجديد باستثناء 11 آية فقط !! 

وأهم المخطوطات اليونانية للعهد الجديد هي النسخة السكندرية التي عثر عليها في الإِسكندرية عام 1624 وهي موجودة حالياً في المتحف البريطاني. والنسخة الفاتيكانية، وهي موجودة الآن في الفاتيكان. والنسخة السينائية التي اكتشفت في دير سانت كاترين نحو عام 1850م ، وهي موجودة أيضاً في المتحف البريطاني. والنسختان الأخيرتان يُقال إنهما كتبتا بناء على أمر الامبراطور قسطنطين نحو عام 330م.



أعظم الاكتشافات - اكتشاف قمران

قمران هذه بقعة تقع في الشمال الغربي للبحر الميت. وحدث في ربيع عام 1947 أن اكتشف أحد الرعاة، عن طريق المصادفة، كهفاً به إناءان من الفخار يحتويان على 11 من المخطوطات القديمة. بيعت هذه المخطوطات، ووصل ستة منها لأستاذ في الجامعة العبرية ، والخمسة الباقية وصلت إلى رئيس أساقفة دير مرقس السريانى الذي أرسل تلك المخطوطات إلى المعهد الأمريكي للدراسات الشرقية بالقدس فتبين أنه نسخة كاملة من سفر إشعياء. كما أرسل الكتان الذي كان يغلف المخطوطات إلى معهد الدراسات النووية بشيكاجو بأمريكا، فتبين أنه يرجع إلى ما بين 167 ق.م إلى 233م.

كان لهذه النتيجة دوى عظيم في كل العالم الديني، فتوجهت بعثة للتنقيب في خرائب قمران ، فتوالت اكتشافات مزيد من هذه الكهوف. وفي عام 1957 اكتشف 11 كهفاً تحوى 400 مخطوط. وفي أحد الكهوف وجد أكثر من عشرة آلاف قصاصة من مخطوطات متعددة غطت أجزاء من كل أسفار العهد القديم تقريباً. 

واتضح بالبحث أن هذه الكهوف كانت ملجـأ للمؤمنين من اليهود نحو عام 125 ق.م إذ عثر على عملات من هذا التاريخ في الكهوف المكتشفة !

ولكن الشيء المعزي حقاً، أنه لما قورنت المخطوطات المكتشفة والكاملة لسفر إشعياء، هي تعود إلى القرن الثاني قبل المسيح مع السفر الذي بين أيدينا كلمة بكلمة، وجد أنه لا اختلاف فيها على الإطلاق!!

أبعد هذا تلزم مناقشة أو مجادلة؟


----------



## pop201 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

أم يضير الصخر أنك تنطحه برأسك؟!



إلى الأبد يا رب كلمتك مثبتة في السموات. إلى دور فدور أمانتك

مزمور 119 : 89 , 90



إنجيل برنابا

ما قصة إنجيل برنابا المزيف ؟

ما هي قصة ذلك المُسمى بإنجيل برنابا، والذي يزعم البعض من الذين -ويا للعجب- قد لا يكون قد سبق لهم رؤية هذا المؤَلَف على الإطلاق ، أنه هو الإِنجيل الصحيح وغيره أناجيل مزيفة؟!

نقول أولاً : هذا الإنجيل اكتُشف فقط عام 1709، ولم يعثر له على أية نسخة باللغة اليونانية، لغة العهد الجديد، بل النسخة الوحيدة المُكتَشَفة له منطقي باللغة الإِيطالية.

ثانياً : التاريخ الذي ترجع إليه النسخة الوحيدة المكتشفة هو القرن الخامس عشر على أبعد تقدير.

ثالثاً : لم يُشَر إلى هذا الإنجيل المزعوم ، ولا إلى مضمونه، في كل الجداول المنتشرة من القرن الثاني فصاعداً، ولا في ملخصات العهد الجديد أو أقوال الآباء جميعهم، ولا في المجامع المختلفة محلية كانت أم مسكونية على مدى تاريخ الكنيسة، ولا حتى من أصحاب البدع والهرطقات على مر العصور ! 

رابعاً : عندما تُرجم هذا الكتاب إلى العربية، بادر المفكرون حتى من غير المسيحيين إلى رفضه. في مقدمة أولئك المفكرين الدكتور خليل سعادة مترجم هذا الإنجيل نفسه وكما ذكر في مقدمة الترجمة. وأيضاً الأستاذ عباس العقاد كما ورد في جريدة الأخبار بتاريخ 26 /10/1959، وغيرهما كثيرون.

خامساً : يذخر هذا الإنجيل المزيف بأخطاء عديدة مما يستحيل أن يكون مصدره إلهي على الإطلاق.

ففيه أخطاء تاريخية عديدة. مثل الإشارة إلى جماعة الفريسيين في زمان إيليا النبي، وأنهم كانوا 17 ألفاً 145 : 1 مع أن جماعة الفريسيين لم يظهروا إلا بعد الرجوع من السبي البابلي أي بعد زمان إيليا بمئات السنين ، ولم يظهروا كحزب ديني إلا في القرن الثاني ق.م أي بعد إيليا بأكثر من ستمائة سنة !

و أخطاء جغرافية عديدة : مثل قوله إن الناصرة تقع على البحر 20 : 1, 9 

مما يثبت جهله، ويدل على أنه لم يرَ فلسطين في حياته!

و أخطاء كتابية لا حصر لها : مثل نسبته أقوال آساف في مزمور 73 إلى داود 25 : 10 وكلمات حزقيال 18 : 23 إلى يوئيل 165 : 1 وكلمات ملاخى 2 : 2 إلى ميخا 158 : 4 . كما يقول إن اليوبيل كل مائة عام 82 : 18 . والصحيح أنه كل خمسين عام لاويين 25 : 11 . وأن داود قضى على مفيبوشث 50 : 35 والصحيح أنه أشفق عليه 2صموئيل 21 : 7 .

بالإضافة إلى أخطاء لاهوتية كثيرة، ومبالغات ساذجة مثل قوله إن السموات تسع عاشرها الجنة ، بل وتناقضات مفضوحة، وخرافات عجائزية، وتعاليم تجديفية.

إن هذا المؤلف البشرى التافه فيه أشياء كثيرة لا يمكن لمن يتمسك بأي دين أن يقبلها، على حد تعبير الأستاذ العقاد.

إذاً فما سر تهليل البعض لهذا المسمى بإنجيل برنابا؟الواقع أن سر إعجاب البعض به لا يرجع إلى إيمانهم بما فيه، بل يرجع إلى أنه يحط من قدر المسيح وينكر الصليب، وهل لدى الشيطان هدف أهم من النيل من مجد المسيح، ومن حقيقة الصليب !!

هذه هي خلاصة ما يحتويه هذا الإنجيل المزعوم. طعنٌ ففي المسيح وطعنٌ ففي الصليب. فهل نرفض كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس لكي نقبل إنجيل برنابا هذا؟!

أنرفض التبر ونختار التراب؟!

سؤال أترك القارئ يجيب عليه بنفسه. لكنى أكتفي بالقول إن إجابتك على هذا السؤال ستحدد حياتك وأبديتك، مسارك ومصيرك !!



أدلة وحي الكتاب المقدس

سأل أحدهم الواعظ المشهور سبرجن عما إذا كان يمكنه الدفاع عن الكتاب المقدس، فأجاب السائل ماذا تقول؟ أنا أدافع عن الكتاب!! وهل يدافع أحد عن الأسد؟!! وهذا صحيح تماماً، فالكتاب المقدس يحمل ففي ذاته دلالة وحيه، وكل سطوره وكلماته تحمل الدليل على أنه كتاب الله. ولهذا فهو لا يحتاج منا أن ندافع عنه، بل هو الديني يدافع عن نفسه.

ومرة ذهب أحد الشباب إلى خادم الرب، وكان قد تأثر بأفكار الملاحدة، وطلب منه أن يذكر له اسم كتاب يثبت حقيقة وحي الكتاب المقدس. فقال له الخادم : الكتاب المقدس أجاب الشاب عفواً، إنك لم تفهمني. أريدك أن تذكر لي اسم كتاب يبرهن أن الكتاب المقدس صحيح ، أجاب الخادم أنا لم أخطئ فهمك. أقرأ الكتاب المقدس .. وهذا أيضاً صحيح تماماً ؛ أتُرانا محتاجين أن نوقد مصباحاً لكي نرى الشمس؟! إن الذي لا يرى النور هو ليس بحاجة إلى براهين لإثبات وجود النور ، بل إلى البصر لكي يراه.

ومع أنى سأقدم الآن بعض الأدلة الموجزة على وحي الكتاب. لكنى أنصحك من أعماق قلبي ألا تكتفي بها، بل اقرأ الكتاب المقدس بنفسك، واكتشف عصمته وعظمته بنفسك.

الدليل الأول : قوة تأثيره

لا يوجد كتاب أثٌر ففي تاريخ البشرية بعمق مثل ما فعل الكتاب المقدس. ولا يوجد شيء ففي الوجود كُتبت عنه المؤلفات التالي يستحيل حصرها مثل ما حدث مع الكتاب المقدس.

ولا عجب، فهو بخلاف الكتب البشرية ، يناسب كل شعوب العالم ، متخطياً حدود القومية، مما يبرهن أن مصدره سماوي. وهو كتاب كل العصور إذ لا يوجد كتاب قديم مثله لازال البشر يقرأونه بشغف ولذة وخشوع، مما يدل على أن صاحبه هو الله الأزلي ألهى. وهو كتاب الأجيال كلها ، إذ لا توجد قصص ملذة للصغار مثل قصص الكتاب المقدس ، ولا نصائح أكثر نفعاً للشباب من نصائح الكتاب المقدس، ولا رفيق للرجال أو أنيس للشيوخ أعظم أو ألذ من الكتاب المقدس.

قال هيجل فيلسوف الألمان إن الكتاب المقدس كان لي وقت مرضى خير معز 

وقال المخترع الأصلي جورج سلدن وهو على حافة الموت 

ليس هناك كتاب ففي الوجود ترتاح إليه نفوسنا عند الموت إلا الكتاب المقدس 

إن من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس فإنه سينحني بخشوع أمام سلطانه غير المحدود، وإلا فإنه سيقاومه. لماذا يحبه المؤمنون ؟ لأنه

أحلى من العسل وقطر الشهاد مزمور 19 : 10 .

ولماذا يكرهه الناس ؟ لأنه الحق الذي يصل إلى الضمائر فيبكتها.

ولماذا يقاومونه؟ لأنه سيف الروح أفسس 6 : 17 . 

والناس لا يتسلحون في مواجهة القش، بل في مواجهة السيف 

الذي يرتعبون من مضاء حديه!!



مرة وقف أحد المبشرين يعظ، فقاطعه فيلسوف كان حاضراً الاجتماع بالقول : من قال إن الكتاب الذي تعظ منه هو كتاب الله؟ فرد المبشر عليه بهدوء طالباً منه إن كان بوسعه أن يحضر إلى الاجتماع في اليوم التالي ومعه شخص واحد كان معروفاً في المدينة بفساده وشره، ولما قرأ فلسفاته أو أية فلسفة أخرى تغيرت حياته إلى حياة جديدة فاضلة. وفي المقابل لذلك فإنه أي المبشر مستعد أن يحضر معه عشرات ممن كانوا أشراراً وسكيرين وتعساء، لكن الكتاب المقدس بدّل حياتهم إلى حياة التقوى والسعادة!

عندما كان الشاعر والقصصي الإنجليزي الشهير والتر سكوت على فراش الموت، قال لصديقه وصهره لوكهارت أن يقرأ له في الكتاب. ولما نظر ذاك إلى المكتبة الضخمة، وما فيها من آلاف الكتب، سأله أي كتاب تقصد؟ أجاب السير والتر: لا يوجد سوى كتاب واحد يجب أن ندعوه الكتاب، وهو الكتاب المقدس! 

نعم، صدقت يا والتر ، فإن كتاب الكتب هذا هو وحده الكتاب لأنه هو كتاب الله.



الدليل التالي : وحدة موضوعه

إنك إذا قرأت الكتاب المقدس بإخلاص سوف تُقِر بالوحدة العجيبة التي تجمعه. وكم يبدو هذا غريباً إذا عرفت أنه كتب بواسطة كُتّاب مختلفين، عاشوا في أزمنة متباعدة، وظروف اجتماعية متباينة؛ مبتدأ بموسى الذي تهذب بكل حكمة المصريين، منتهياً بيوحنا صياد السمك الذي هو عديم العلم وعامي. الأول كتب أسفاراً خمسة في أولى أسفار الكتاب، والأخير كتب أيضاً أسفاراً خمسة في آخر أسفار الكتاب. موسى كتب أسفاره الخمسة في التيه في سيناء، وهو محاط برمال البرية، والأخير كتب آخر أسفاره الخمسة سفر الرؤيا في النفي في جزيرة بطمس، وهو محاط بمياه البحر. وبين أول وآخر من كتب مرت 1600 سنة، أي نحو أربعين جيلاً فيها قام نحو أربعين كاتباً مختلفاً بكتابة أسفار الكتاب المقدس.

كان بين من استخدمهم الروح القدس لكتابة أسفار الكتاب المتعلم كلوقا الطبيب والأمي كعاموس جاني الجميز، الفيلسوف كبولس والشاعر كداود، القائد العسكري كيشوع والكاتب الذي كعزرا ، كان فيهم العظماء : ملك ورئيس وزراء، كسليمان ودانيال، وكان فيهم البسطاء : عشار ونجار، كمتى ويعقوب. لكن على الرغم من ذلك التنوع والتباين في الكُتَّاب خرج في النهاية كتاب واحد ، فكر متجانس يربط صفحاته معاً من الأول إلى الآخر. مما يؤكد أن الكُتّاب البشريين كتبوا واحداً تلو الآخر وماتوا، لكن الكاتب الحقيقي، استمر من الأول للآخر، وهو الروح القدس.

ثم إنك لتلحظ تقدماً في الإعلان. فالقضاة عرفوا أكثر من الآباء، والأنبياء أكثر من القضاة، والرسل أكثر من الأنبياء، دون أن يكون هناك أدنى تعارض بين ما أعلنوه جميعاً بالوحي. أليس هذا عجيباً؟! 

ثم ما أروع تكامله التاريخي ! فالكتاب المقدس يغطى تاريخ البشرية من البداية إلى النهاية دون فجوات تاريخية. فسفر ينتهي ليبدأ سفر آخر من حيث انتهى سابقه تماماً، كأن الكاتب الأول سلم الراية لمن تلاه. مع أنهما قد لا يكونان التقيا على الأرض إطلاقاً!

هذا التكامل التاريخي لم يكن من عمل إنسان ، لكنه نما شيئاً فشيئاً عبر الأجيال حتى برز إلى الوجود بهذا الكمال المعجزي. والواقع أنه بدون الكتاب المقدس لظلت صفحات كثيرة في التاريخ لا نعلم شيئاً عنها. الكتاب المقدس هو أعظم كتاب تاريخي على الإطلاق!!

ثم تأمل معي موضوع الكتاب المقدس. إن موضوعه من الأول للآخر هو المسيح. ومن لا يفهم هذه الحقيقة سيتعذر عليه فهم الكتاب المقدس، وتختلط الأمور في ذهنه كما حدث مع تلميذي عمواس انظر لوقا 24 : 27 . وبالإجمال نقول إن العهد القديم كله يشير متقدماً إلى الشخص الذي سيأتي، والعهد الجديد يشير راجعاً إلى الشخص الذي أتى:



في أسفار موسى نرى صوراً ورموزاً عن المسيح.

وفي كتاب الأنبياء نجد النبوات عن المسيح.

وفي المزامير نستمع إلى مشاعر المسيح وهو على الأرض.

ثم في الأناجيل إذ نلتقي بشخصه فعلاً فان لنا الحقائق الخاصة بالمسيح.

وفي الرسائل نجد ثمار المسيح التي ينبغي أن تظهر في تابعيه.

لكأننا في العهد القديم نرى المسيح مُظلَلاً، وفي العهد الجديد نراه مُعلَناً. وكما أن المساء والصباح يوم واحد، هكذا العهد القديم والعهد الجديد كتاب واحد. أليس هذا كله عجيباً!!


----------



## pop201 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الدليل الثالث : صدق نبواته

إن نبوات الكتاب المقدس هي واحد من أقوى الأدلة على وحيه. لأن من يستطيع أن يخبرنا عما سيحدث بعد مئات وآلاف السنين سوى الله؟انظر إشعياء 41 : 23 فإذا كان هذا الكتاب يحتوى على نبوات قيلت قبل حدوثها بأجيال وقرون وتمت بكل دقة، فهذا دليل لا يُنقَض على أنه فعلاً كلمة الله.

لقد حسب أحد الدارسين عدد نبوات الكتاب المقدس فوجدها 10385 نبوة. ولهذا فقد أطلق الرسول بطرس على هذا الكتاب الكلمة النبوية وقال إننا نفعل حسناً إن انتبهنا إليها 2بطرس 1 : 19 .

وسنذكر بعضاً من أبرز هذه النبوات التي تمت.

1 نبوات عن المسيح 

لقد وردت في العهد القديم نحو 333 نبوة عن المسيح مثل :

إنه سيولد من عذراء إشعياء 7 : 14 انظر متى 1 : 22, 23

وإنه سيولد في بيت لحم ميخا 5 : 2 انظر متى 2 : 5, 6

وعن إلتجائه إلى مصر هوشع 11 : 1 انظر متى 2 : 15

وعن حياته الكاملة الفريدة إشعياء42: 1ـ4 انظر متى 12 : 14ـ 21



وعن دخوله إلى أورشليم فإننا

موكب راكباً على جحش زكريا 9 : 9 انظر متى 21 : 4,5 

وأن أحد تلاميذه سيخونه مزمور41 : 9 انظر يوحنا 13 : 18

وعن موته على الصليب مزمور22: 6 انظر متى 27 : 35

وعن دفنه في قبر رجل غنى إشعياء53: 9 انظر متى 27 : 57ـ60

وعن قيامته مزمور16: 10 انظر أعمال 2 : 31

هذه النبوات وكثير غيرها يتضمنها الكتاب العظيم، كتاب الله وهي موجودة في توراة اليهود الذين يكرهون يسوع وينكرون أنه المسيح. 

فهل تمت هذه النبوات كلها في الرب يسوع مصادفة أم أن وجودها في التوراة يؤكد أن هذه التوراة في جزء من كتاب الله العظيم، الكتاب المقدس؟!

للإجابة على هذا الاستفسار اختار أحد علماء الرياضيات بأمريكا، واسمه بيتر ستونر، أوضح 48 نبوة من هذه النبوات التي تزيد على الثلاثمائة. ثم طبق نظرية الاحتمالات في أن تتحقق تلك النبوات عن طريق المصادفة في شخص واحد. فماذا كانت النتيجة؟

لو كان الأمر مجرد صدفة ولم تكن هذه النبوات جزءاً من كلمة الله الذي يعرف النهاية من البداية فإن احتمال حدوث هذه النبوات الثماني والأربعين فقط في شخص واحد هو فرصة واحدة أمام رقم هائل يكتب هكذا :

واحد وأمامه 181 صفراً !!! 



ملاحظة بسيطة لتصوير مقدار عظمة هذا الرقم فإننا سوف نأخذ الرقم 100,000,000,000,000,000

أي واحد وأمامه 17 صفر

فلو أحضرنا عدد من الريالات الفضية تساوي هذا الرقم وفرشناها على أرضية مصر لغطيناها بعمق 60 سنتيمتر , والآن خذ أحد الريالات وضع عليه علامة واخلطه مع بقية الريالات وانثرها على ارض مصر , ثم غطّ عيني شخص واطلب منه أن يسافر حيثما يشاء ليستخرج هذا الريال .أي فرصة تكون أمامه ليجد هذا الريال ؟؟؟؟

فكيف إذا أتينا إلى الرقم واحد وأمامه 181 صفراً 

إن عدد الالكترونات في كل الكون قد لا تساويه؟؟

ألا يكون رفض الكتاب المقدس والحال هكذا هو كمن يرفض الاعتراف بنور الشمس؟!



2 شعوب الأرض والقارات

وردت هذه النبوة في تكوين 9 على فم نوح، أي يرجع تاريخها إلى ما قبل الميلاد بنحو 2500 سنة. فهل تمت؟ نعم إنها تمت بكل دقة ! 

فحام، ومنه عمرت قارة أفريقيا ـ القارة السوداء ـ لم يذكره نوح في بركته لأولاده، فظلت معظم القارة الأفريقية أجزاء منسية.

وعن سام، الذي منه عمرت قارة آسيا قال مبارك الرب إله سام ، فجاء كل الأنبياء وكتبة الوحي من نسله.

وعن يافث، الذي منه عمرت قارة أوروبا قال ليفتح الله ليافث ، ففتح له الله، واكتشفوا الأمريكتين ثم أستراليا. وقال أيضاً

ليسكن في مساكن سام فكانوا هم أشهر غزاة وفاتحين في كل تاريخ العالم !!

3 أعجب النبوات اليهود 

لما سأل فريدريك الكبير ملك بروسيا، واعظ قصره : هل تقدر أن تبرهن على صدق الكتاب المقدس بكلمتين. أجابه : اليهود يا مولاي!

فمجيء المسيح إليهم، ورفضهم إياه، وبالتالي خراب هيكلهم، وتشتتهم في كل العالمعقاباً لهم على شرهم، كل هذا تفيض به نبوات الكتاب المقدس. وما تجمعهم الآن في أرض فلسطين وقد ذكرته النبوات أيضاً ، إلا لكي يجتازوا أولاً في الضيقة العظيمة التي لم يكن مثلها، ولن يكون. وإني أترك القارئ العزيز ليعرف ذلك بنفسه، إن أراد، مستعيناً ببعض الفصول الهامة مثل تثنية 28، دانيال 9، حزقيال 36 ,37 متى 23 الجزء الأخير مع 24 .

هذا بالإضافة إلى النبوات الدقيقة جداً التي تعطى لنا وصفاً لإمبراطوريات العالم المتعاقبة دانيال 2, 7 والنبوات عن زوال بعض المدن من الوجود وعدم بنائها من جديد إشعياء 13، حزقيال 26 . وطابع الأيام الأخيرة التي نحن فيها الآن : سواء حالة الناس السياسية والاجتماعية لوقا 21 أو الروحية 2بطرس 2, 3 وغيرها الكثير جداً.

4 دقته العلمية

مع أن الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاباً علمياً بل هو كتاب روحي، يكلمنا عن الخالق لا الخليقة، وعن الخلاص ألهي لا نظريات العلم المرتبطة بالعالم الذي يزول. ومع أنه لم يُصغ في أسلوب علمي وإلا استحال على البشر البسطاء أن يفهموه، ومع أنه لم يركز على الحقائق العلمية وإلا لتعارض مع أفكار البشر في فترات كثيرة كانت العلوم فيها لازالت في بدايتها، لكنه مع كل هذا كتاب دقيق جداً من الناحية العلمية إذا أشار عرضاً لأي من حقائق العلم.

في سنة 1861 أعلنت الأكاديمية الفرنسية للعلوم عن اكتشافها 51 غلطة في الكتاب المقدس. لكن مع تقدم العلم صحح العلم نفسه، وقلٌت هذه الغلطات المنسوبة للكتاب. ثم مع مرور الأعوام، إتضح أن الأخطاء الواحد والخمسين كانت كلها أخطاء الأكاديمية لا أخطاء الكتاب المقدس !!

وسنذكر القليل جداً من الحقائق العلمية المذهلة التي في الكتاب المقدس :



1 كروية الأرض :

التي كان أول من اكتشفها كولومبس عام 1492. لكن إشعياء، قبل الميلاد بنحو سبعمائة عام، قال عن الله

الجالس على كرة الأرض وسكانها كالجندب إشعياء 40 : 22 .

2 الفضاء السابح فيه الكون :

قبل كتابات اسحق نيوتن عام 1687 لم يكن الناس يعرفون ذلك. لكن أقدم سفر في الكتاب المقدس ـ سفر أيوب ـ سجل هذه الحقيقة بكل وضوح

يمد الشمال على الخلاء ويُعلٌق الأرض على لا شيء أيوب 26 : 7 .

3 إستهلاك كتلة الأجرام السماوية :

أوضح العلم الحديث أنه نتيجة ما تشعه الأجرام السماوية من طاقة حرارية وضوء فإنها تفقد مقداراً معيناً من كتلتها باستمرار. ولقد أشار الكتاب المقدس من نحو ثلاثة آلاف سنة لهذه الحقيقة في أسلوب رائع لما قال عن هذه الأجسام

هي تبيد.. وكلها كثوب تبلى مزمور 102 : 26، عبرانيين 1 : 11 .

ونحن نعرف أن الثوب لا يبلى دفعة واحدة، بل تتناقص جدته شيئاً فشيئاً، ويأخذ في القدم يوماً بعد يوم. هكذا الأجرام السماوية !!

4 تحلل العناصر :

لم يكن أحد يتحدث عن تحلل العناصر قبل القرن العشرين عندما جاء البرت إينشتين بتفجيره النووي، التفجير الذي يصاحبه ضجيج رهيب وحرارة هائلة. لكن الرسول بطرس، صياد السمك، كان قد سبق وتحدث عن هذا الأمر إذ قال:

يوم الرب الذي فيه تزول السموات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة...

... تنحل السموات ملتهبة والعناصر محترقة تذوب 

2بطرس 3 : 10 ـ 12 .

وهناك قصتان طريفتان عن الدقة العلمية للكتاب.

القصة الأولى : عن العالم متى موري ، الذين يسمونه أبا المسالك البحرية، إذ كان أول من رسم الخرائط لطرق البحار وأسٌس علم جغرافية المحيطات. فلقد حدث أثناء مرض ذلك العالم أن دعا ابنه ليقرأ له في الكتاب المقدس فقرأ له في سفر المزامير، ولفت نظره قول داود في مزمور 8 : 8 إن الرب مسيطر على سمك البحر السالك في سبل المياه 

أستوقف الأب ابنه وطلب منه إعادة قراءة الآية مرة ثانية. ولما سمعها ثانية قال هذا يكفى، طالما أن كلمة الله قالت إن هناك سبلاً في المياه ، فلابد أنها هناك، وسأكتشفها. وبعد سنوات قليلة كانت أول خريطة عن هذا العلم الكبير قد رسمها ذلك العالم!

القصة الثانية : حدثت إذ كان أحد ضباط الجيش الأبدي يلقى على زملائه محاضرة عن الكهرباء، وأخذ يوضح الإكتشاف العظيم للورد كلفن، الذي كان من شأنه أن يلمع اسمه، وهو أن المطر يحدث دائماً بسبب تفريغ شحنة كهربائية. وكان هذا الضابط مؤمناً ، فاشار إلى كتاب قديم كان معه وقال: لكن أيها السادة أنا أملك كتاباً أقدم من جون كلفن، سبق اللورد في هذا الإكتشاف .. هذه المفاجأة أثارت شغف الضباط، مما جعلهم بعد المحاضرة يلتفون حول الضابط ليسألوه عن هذا الكتاب القديم الذي أشار إلى اكتشاف كلفن. فأخرج لهم كتابه المقدس وقرأ لهم مزمور 135 : 7، إرميا 10 : 13.



الدليل الخامس : الكتاب يتحدى الكفر! 



واجه الكتاب المقدس تحديات ثلاثية رهيبة، في حقب متعاقبة ثلاث:

أولاً : من السلطة السياسية الحاكمة، تمثلت ذروتها في اضطهاد الإمبراطورية الرومانية الوثنية له ، في القرون الثلاثة الأولى للمسيحية.

ثانياً : من السلطة الدينية ذاتها في العصور الوسطى المظلمة، إذ حجبته الكنيسة عن الناس ومنعت تداوله، بل واضطهدت ـ حتى الموت ـ من تجاسروا على ترجمته أو نشره.

ثالثاً : من الهيئات الفكرية، عن طريق الملحدين من الفلاسفة ابتداء من عصر النهضة وحتى اليوم.

ولضيق المقام، أكتفي بالإشارة إلى التحدي الثالث المستمر حتى اليوم، وأذكر هنا حادثة لها مدلولها البليغ عن الملحد الفرنسي الشهير فولتير ، الذي قال متهكماً على الكتاب المقدس إنه في خلال مائة عام سيختفي الكتاب المقدس من الأرض ويدخل التاريخ ومرت المائة عام فيها دخل فولتير التاريخ، وأما الكتاب المقدس فلازال حياً، ويهب الحياة لكل من يقرأه ويطيعه. ومن سخريات التاريخ أن مطبعة فولتير القديمة، وبيته نفسه، عرضا للبيع بعد موته، واشترتهما جمعية الكتاب المقدس واستخدمتهما في طبع وتخزين الكتاب المقدس !!

وحدث عندما أرادت الحكومة الشيوعية في روسيا التخلص من كل ما هو مسيحي لديها أن عرضت للبيع النسخة السينائية للكتاب المقدس التي أشرنا إليها فيما سبق فاشترتها الحكومة البريطانية منها نظير مبلغ نصف مليون دولار. وفي نفس ذلك اليوم بيعت الطبعة الأولى لأعمال فولتير من مكتبات باريس بمبلغ 11 سنتاً!!!

أجل إنه كتاب الله؛ لأنه الكتاب الذي صمد رغم كل المقاومات والتحديات، كما برهن على ألوهية مصدره بكل المعايير وأمام كل الامتحانات. إنه الكتاب الذي كتبه بالوحي العشرات، واشترك في ترجمته الآلاف، ويقوم بطبعه وتوزيعه الربوات، ويحبه ويقرأه الملايين.

والآن ماذا؟

والآن بعد أن عرفت أن هذا الكتاب الفريد الذي ليس له نظير هو كلمة الله، فماذا أنت فاعل بهذه الكلمة؟ 

عندما يتكلم الله أليس من الواجب أن نسمع؟ 

أسمعي أيتها السموات وأصغي أيتها الأرض لأن الرب يتكلم 

إشعياء 1 : 2 .

وعندما يتنازل الله ليعطينا كتاباً، ألسنا مسئولين أن نقرأه ونفهم ما فيه؟ 

فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهي التي تشهد لي يوحنا 5 : 39 

أما من يرفض هذا الكتاب ويحتقره، أو من يحاول النيل من محتوياته، أو أن يحرفه عن قصده، فإنه على نفسه وحده سيجني. وما أمّر ما سوف يجني!!

قال الحكيم : من ازدرى بالكلمة يخرب نفسه أمثال 13 : 13 .

وقال يوحنا الحبيب عن هذا الكتاب

إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات... وإن كان أحد يحذف.. يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة 

رؤيا 22 : 18, 19 

وقال الرسول بطرس عن الكتب فيها أشياء.. يحرفها غير العلماء .. لهلاك أنفسهم 2بطرس 3 : 16 .

وأما إذا كنت مؤمناً بهذا الكتاب فطوبى لك. هيا بنا إذاً نواصل الحديث في الفصل التالي عن أقدس ما يحتويه هذا الكتاب العظيم من إعلان :

إنه إعلان الله نفسهِ عن نفسهِ

ولإلهنا كل المجد
امين


----------



## pop201 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع الثاني
ذات الله وحدانيته و ثالوثه

الجزء الأول : اللـه وثالوث أقانيمه 


إن من يرفع عينيه إلى العلاء، ويرى هذا الكون اللانهائي بما فيه من مجرات ونجوم وكواكب وأقمار، ثم يتلفت حوله ليرى هذه الخليقة وروعة ما فيها من الجبال العالية والبحار الواسعة، إلى الزهرة الجميلة والزنبقة الطاهرة، ثم يتأمل داخل نفسه، هذا الجسد المليء بالمعجزات، والنفس الخلاقة الممتلئة بالعبقرية والذكاء، لابد أن يقول مع المرنم

ما أعظم أعمالك يا رب، كلها بحكمة صنعت (مزمور 104 : 24).

نعم إن الإيمان بوجود الله أكثر معقولية بما لا يقاس من إنكار وجوده. والكفر لم يكن العقل منشأه، بل كان منشأه القلب الفاسد، فليس أن العالِم قال في عقله ليس إله، بل 

قال الجاهل في قلبه ليس إله. فسدوا ورجسوا رجاسةً (مزمور 53 :1). 

اللـه من هو؟

مع أن الخليقة تعلن لنا عن وجود إله عظيم هو علة وجودها، إلا أنها لا تعلن من هو. لقد أخبرتنا عن قدرته وعظمته (روميه 1 : 19،20)، لكنها لم تستطع أن تخبرنا عن ذاته وجوهره. فجاء عن الله في العهد القديم

هوذا الله عظيم ولا نعرفه .. القدير لا ندركه (أيوب 36 : 26 و 37: 23) وقيل عنه في العهد الجديد 

ساكناً في نور لا يدنى منه (1تيموثاوس 6 : 16).

وليس هذا بالأمر المستغرب. فلا أنا ولا أنت نعرف كل شئ عن الكون الذي كوَّنه اللـه، أو نفهم جميع أسراره كالجاذبية، والكهرباء والذرَّة .. الخ. فإذا كان يتعذر علينا بعقولنا أن نستوعب الخليقة أيمكن أن نستوعب الخالق؟! 

أإلى عمق الله تتصل، أم إلى نهاية القدير تنتهي؟ هو أعلى من السموات فماذا عساك أن تفعل؟ أعمق من الهاوية فماذا تدري؟ (أيوب 11 : 7،8).

إذن لم يكن مفر لكي نعرف الله أن يتنازل هو ويعلن عن نفسه. ولقد جاء الإِعلان : إن الله واحد ، وهذا أمر معقول لأن تعدد الآلهة الذي عند الوثنين يعنى محدودية وتحيز هذه الآلهة، والمحدودية والتحيز يرتبطان بالنقص وعدم الكمال. وحاشا لله من أي منهما.

1- اللـه واحد

كثيرة نلتقي الآيات المقدسة في كلا العهدين القديم والجديد عن وحدانية الله. فمثلاً يرد في العهد القديم :

الرب إلهنا رب واحد (تثنية 6 : 4).

أنا الأول وأنا الآخر. ولا إله آخر غيري (إشعياء 44: 6).

ويرد في العهد الجديد :

بالحق قلت (إن) الله واحد وليس آخر سواه (مرقس 12 : 32)

وأيضاً أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد. حسناً تفعل (يعقوب 2 : 19) وغيرها الكثير جداً .



نوع الوحدانية 

لكن أي نوع من الوحدانية نلتقي وحدانية الله؟ هل نلتقي وحدانية مجردة أو مطلقة؟ لو كان كذلك فثمه سؤال يفرض نفسه: ما الذي كان يفعله الله الواحد الأزلي قبل خلق السماء والأرض والملائكة والبشر؟ نعم في الأزلية، إذ لم يكن أحد سواه، ماذا كان يفعل؟ هل كان يتكلم ويسمع ويحب؟ أم كان صامتاً وفي حالة سكون؟

إن قلنا إنه لم يكن يتكلم ويسمع ويحب، إذاً فقد طرأ تغيير على الله - لأنه قد تكلم إلى الآباء بالأنبياء، وهو اليوم

سامع الصلاة إذ هو السميع المجيب، كما أنه يحب إذ أنه الودود. نعم إن قلنا إنه كان ساكناً لا يتكلم ولا يسمع ولا يحب ثم تكلم وسمع وأحب فقد تغيّر؛ والله جل جلاله منزه عن التغيير والتطور.

وإن قلنا إنه كان يتكلم ويسمع ويحب في الأزل، قبل خلق الملائكة أو البشر. فمع من كان يتكلم، وإلى من كان يستمع، ومن كان يحب؟؟؟

إنها حقاً معضلة حيرت الفلاسفة، وجعلتهم يفضلون عدم الخوض في غمارها. فهيهات لعقولهم المحدودة أن تحل تلك المعضلة أو أن تعرف جوهر الله. أما الكتاب المقدس، فلأنه كتاب الله، الذي فيه أعلن الله لنا ذاته، فلقد عرفنا منه ما خفي على كل فلاسفة البشر وحكمائهم، وهو أن وحدانية الله ليست وحدانية مجردة أو مطلقة. بل نلتقي وحدانية جامعة مانعة - جامعة لكل ما هو لازم لها، ومانعة لكل ما عداه. وبناء على ذلك فإن الله منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد هو كليم وسميع، محب ومحبوب، ناظر ومنظور ... دون أن يكون هناك شريك معه، ودون احتياجه، جلت عظمته إلى شئ أو شخص في الوجود لإظهار تلك الصفات.

هذا يقودنا إلى النقطة الثانية وهي :

2- أقانيم اللاهوت

كلمة أقنوم، وهي ليست كلمة عربية، بل سريانية، تدل على من له تمييز (distinction) عن سواه بغير انفصال عنه. وهكذا أقانيم اللاهوت؛ فكل أقنوم، مع أن له تميز عن الأقنومين الآخرين، لكنه غير منفصل عنهما. وبذلك يمارس الله أزلاً وأبداً كل الصفات والأعمال الإلهية بين أقانيم اللاهوت. وبذلك كان يمارس الله صفاته في الأزل قبل وجود المخلوقات، وبغض النظر عن وجودها، إذ أنه - نظراً لكماله - مكتفٍ في ذاته بذاته. فإن العقل والمنطق يرفض الفرض بأن صفات الله كانت عاطلة في الأزل ثم صارت عاملةً عندما خلق، لأنه لو كان الأمر كذلك يكون الله قد تعرض للتغيير والتطور، وهو له كل المجد منزه عن كليهما تنزيهاً مطلقاً!

أسمى من العقل ! 

 هذه الحقيقة، أعنى وحدانية الله الجامعة المانعة، واكتفاء الله بذاته لإِظهار كل صفاته عن طريق وحدانية الله وتعدد أقانيمه، نقول إن هذه الحقيقة نلتقي بالفعل فوق العقل والإِدراك. لكن هذا لا يعيبها بل بالعكس إنه دليل صحتها. فالعقل إذا اخترع شيئاً فإنه يخترع ما يتناسب مع قدرته وفي حدودها. فكون هذه الحقيقة أسمى من العقل فهذا دليل على أنها ليست من إنتاجه.

لقد شغلت هذه المعضلة ذهن المفكر المسيحي القديم القديس أغسطينوس ، دون أن يهتدي إلى حل يقنعه تماماً. وفي ذات يوم بينما كان مستغرقاً في هذه الأفكار وهو يسير على شاطئ البحر وجد طفلا يلهو على رمال الشاطئ. وأراد المفكر أن يسري عن نفسه فاقترب من الطفل وسأله ماذا تفعل ؟ أجابه الطفل إني أحاول أن أنقل ماء البحر إلى هذه الحفرة أتتحدى حفرتها!

كانت هذه الإِجابة من الطفل سهماً أصاب أغسطينوس في الصميم. فكف عن محاولة فهم هذا الموضوع بالعقل. والواقع أنه من المنطقي أن يكون الله فوق العقل، في إذا أمكننا أن نستوعب إلهاً بعقولنا لا يكون هو الله.

فإن كنا لا نقدر أن نستوعب الخالق بعقولنا يكون من باب أولى ألا تصلح هذه العقول للحكم على ما يتنازل الله بالنعمة ليعلن لنا به عن ذاته. نعم، فالله لم يعطنا العقل لنفهم به الخالق بل لنفهم به الخليقة. أما أمام الخالق العظيم؛ الله، فينحني العقل شاعراً بصغره تماماً.

ماذا يقول الكتاب ؟

إن أول آية في الكتاب المقدس تعلن هذه الحقيقة أتتحدى ذكرناها الآن إذ يقول الوحي:

في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض وفي هذه الآية ورد الفعل خلق بالمفرد، بينما إسم الجلالة الله ، وفي الأصل العبري إيلوهيم ورد بصيغة الجمع .

وأول الوصايا في الناموس تشير أيضاً إليها إسمع يا إسرائيل، الرب إلهنا رب واحد (تثنية 6 : 4، مرقس 12 : 29). وكلمة واحد هنا باللغة العبرية تفيد الوحدة المركبة. 

لكن هناك ما هو أوضح من ذلك:

ذي الخلق قال الله : نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا (تكوين 1 : 26).

 هل استخدم الله هنا صيغة الجمع للتعظيم كما يظن البعض؟ كلا، فاللغة العبرية التي بها كتبت التوراة لا تعرف تلك الصيغة. والدليل على ذلك أن الملوك كانوا يتحدثون عن أنفسهم دائماً بصيغة المفرد أنا فرعون (تكوين 41 : 44)، أنا نبوخذ نصر (دانيال 4 : 32)، أنا داريوس (عزرا 6 : 12). بل إن الله نفسه عندما تكلم مع إبراهيم قال له

أنا ترس لك (تكوين 15 : 1)، أنا الله القدير (تكوين 17 : 1).

وما قاله الرب بعد سقوط الإنسان يجعل الحق الذي ذكرناه الآن أوضح. إذ 

قال الرب الإله هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر (تكوين 3: 22).

ومرة ثالثة في زمان بناء برج بابل قال الرب هلم ننزل الآن ونبلبل هناك لسانهم (تكوين 11 : 7).

إذاً فهذا الحق معلن في أول أسفار الكتاب بصدد الخلق، ثم السقوط، ثم الدينونة.

وهناك في إشعياء 6 : 8 آية واضحة تماما، إذ أن ذات الآية تجمع بين صيغتي المفرد والجمع عن الله:

سمعت صوت السيد قائلا من أرسل (بالمفرد) ومن يذهب من أجلنا (بالجمع) إنها تحدثنا عن الوحدانية مع تعدد الأقانيم.


----------



## pop201 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ـ الثالوث الأقدس



لكن ليس فقط تعدد الأقانيم هو ما نراه في العهد القديم، بل عدد الأقانيم أيضا. فلنستمع مثلا إلى نداء السرافيم الوارد في إشعياء 6 : 3 قدوس قدوس قدوس لماذا ترد كلمة قدوس ثلاث مرات بالضبط لا أكثر ولا اقل؟ لأنها تشير إلى أقانيم اللاهوت الثلاثة.

فالآب قدوس (يوحنا 17 : 10).

والابن قدوس (رؤيا 3: 7، لوقا 1: 35).

والروح القدس أيضاً قدوس (1تسالونيكي 4: 8، أفسس 1: 13).

ثم استمع إلى بركة هرون للشعب، إنها أيضا بركة ثلاثية يباركك الرب ويحرسك. يضئ الرب بوجهه عليك ويرحمك. يرفع الرب وجهه عليك ويمنحك سلاماً (عدد 6: 24ـ 27). لماذا هذا التكرار الثلاثي؟ لأنها تحمل اسم الرب

فيجعلون أسمي (عليهم) وأنا أباركهم. أفليست هذه إشارة أخرى إلى أن اسم الرب ثلاثي؟‍‍‍‍‍‍‍!! 

ثم لما أراد بلعام أن يلعن شعب الله، وافاه الله ثلاث مرات. في المرة الأولى وافى الله بلعام وفي المرة الثانية وافى الرب بلعام وفي المرة الثالثة كان عليه روح الله (عدد 23 :4، 16، 24 :2). فهل كان هذا صدفه بلا معنى؟ أم أنها إشارة إلى الآب والابن والروح القدس؟

ثم في المزمور الذي، بعد أن ذكر في (ع 1ـ3) ثورة الأشرار وتمردهم على الله، فإنه ذكر بعد ذلك؛ في (ع 4-6) رد الآب عليهم الساكن في السموات يضحك، الرب يستهزئ بهم... أما أنا فقد مسحت ملكي على صهيون .. 

ثم في (ع 7-9) يحدثنا عن الابن معلناً المرسوم الإلهي إني أخبر من جهة قضاء الرب : قال فهي أنت أبني أنا اليوم ولدتك. اسألني فأعطيك الأمم ميراثا لك، وأقاصي الأرض ملكاً لك... 

وأخيراً (ع 10-12) نصيحة وتحذير الروح القدس فالآن يا أيها الملوك تعقلوا ... اعبدوا الرب بخوف .. قبِّلوا الابن لئلا يغضب ... .. أفليست هذه أيضاً إشارة واضحة إلى الآب والابن والروح القدس؟! 

ثم في إشعياء48 : 16 نجد ما يمكن أن نعتبره أوضح إشارة إلى أقانيم اللاهوت الثلاثة في العهد القديم حيث نستمع إلى صوت الإبن المتجسد قائلاً (بروح النبوة) منذ وجوده أنا هناك. والآن السيد الرب أرسلني وروحه فالابن كان هناك عند الآب منذ الأزل وفي ملء الزمان أرسله الآب والروح القدس أيضا ! 

أما إذا وصلنا إلى العهد الجديد في نجد هذا الحق مُعلَناً بكل وضوح. ولقد كان مشهد معمودية المسيح هو أول إعلان صريح للثالوث. فعندما خرج المسيح (الابن) من مياه المعمودية نزل الروح القدس عليه بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة، وصوت الآب سُمع مخاطباً الابن أنت أبني الحبيب الذي به سررت (مرقس 1 : 11).

ثم جاء رسم المعمودية المسيحية، بعد قيامة المسيح، هكذا عمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس (متى 28 : 19). ونلاحظ أنه لم يقل عمدوهم بأسماء الآب والابن والروح القدس، بل باسم، لأن الأقانيم الثلاثة هم إله واحد. 

والواقع أن الإشارات إلى الثالوث الأقدس فيء العهد الجديد تفوق الحصر. فمثلاً فيء ختام الرسالة الثانية إلى كورنثوس يقول الرسولبولس نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح، ومحبة الله، وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم، آمين. 

وفي افتتاحية رسالة الرسول بطرس الأولى يرد القول إلى المختارين بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق فيء تقديس الروح للطاعة ورش دم يسوع المسيح 

وهاك بعض الشواهد الأخرى عن هذه الحقيقة بعينها ليرجع إليها الفرنسي العزيز إذا أراد المزيد من الفائدة: لوقا 1 : 35، يوحنا 14 : 16، 17، أعمال 4 : 29 ـ 31، 1كورنثوس 12 : 4 ـ 6، أفسس 4 : 4 ـ 6، عبرانيين 10 : 9 ـ 15، يهوذا 20، 21، رؤيا 1 : 4، 5 ... الخ.



كيف ثلاثة يساوى واحد ؟

يرتبك البعض ولا يفهم كيف أقانيم ثلاثة كل أقنوم هو الله ولا يكون فيء النهاية ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد. ويقولون أليس أبسط قواعد الحساب أن 1 + 1 + 1 = 3. نقول لهم نعم، لكن أيضاً 1 × 1 × 1 = 1 وهذا هو الحال بالنسبة للأقانيم. لقد ورد فيء الكتاب قول المسيح لفيلبس ألست تؤمن أنى أنا فيء الآب والآب فىَّ (يوحنا 14 : 10)، وعن الروح القدس ورد فيء الكتاب أنه روح الآب (متى 10 : 29) وأنه روح الابن (غلاطية 4 : 6) وهذا معناه أنه فيء الآب وفي الابن. وسوف نأتي على مزيد من التوضيح لهذه الحقيقة بعد قليل.

الرقم ثلاثة:

هل سبق لك أن فكرت فيما للرقم (3) من وضع خاص فيء الكون؟ إن لم يكن قد سبق لك التفكير فيء هذا الأمر فسأقدم لك بعض الأمثلة تساعدك فيء ذلك. 

· هناك فيء كوكبنا ثلاثة مجالات للحياة: الأرض، الجو، والبحر. لكنني فإن الحياة قد تكون أرضية أو جوية أو مائية.

· وجوهر الأشياء على ثلاث صور: جماد ـ نبات ـ حيوان.

· والمادة لها ثلاثة أحوال: صلبة ـ سائلة ـ غازية.

· وفي قواعد اللغة لا يخرج الكلام عن أحد الضمائر الثلاثة: المتكلم والمخاطب والغائب.

· وللمقارنات نستخدم: فوق وتحت وموازى ـ أكبر وأصغر ومساوي.

· ثم الزمن كله هو واحد من ثلاثة: ماضي وحاضر ومستقبل 

· والإنسان كائن تلميذي: جسد ونفس وروح.

· الحيوانات الراقية مكونة من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية (رأس ـ بدن ـ ذيل)، وكذلك الأسماك. وكذلك النباتات (جذر ـ ساق ـ فرع).

· والذرِّة أيضاً ثلاثية التكوين: بروتونات ونيوترونات واليكترونات.

· وأول شكل هندسي مغلق هو الحقيقي له ثلاثة أضلاع (المثلث).

· ويلزم لكل جسم أن يكون له أبعاد ثلاثة : (الطول والعرض والارتفاع).

· ولتحديد نقطة فيء الفراغ يلزم ثلاثة محاور (س، ص، ع).

· والألوان الرئيسية ثلاثة هي الأحمر والأصفر والأزرق، وكل الألوان الأخرى هي مزج لهذه الألوان معاً.



أم ليست الطبيعة نفسها تعلمكم ؟

إننا يمكننا أن نستمر أكثر في سرد هذه الأمثلة لنرى كيف يضع الرقم (3) بصمته الواضحة على كل ما فينا وكل ما حولنا. لكنى أقوالي بهذا لأعود فألقى مزيدا من الضوء على ثلاثة من الثلاثيات التحدي مرت بنا.

¨ ذكرنا أن جسم يلزم أن يكون له طول وعرض وارتفاع. فهل هذه الأبعاد الثلاثة أمر حتمي؟ أيمكننا أن نضيف بعداً رابعا ؟ مستحيل. أو يمكننا الاكتفاء ببعدين ؟ الإجابة أيضا مستحيل. هب أنك استبعدت بعداً من الثلاثة وليكن الارتفاع. سيصبح عندك الطول والعرض فقط وتحصل على ما يسمى بالسطح المستوى. هذا السطح المستوى ليس شيئا واقعياً. لقد تخيل علم الرياضيات مثل هذا الشكل لكن في الواقع لا يوجد شئ بدون هذا البعد الثالث.

إذاً إما أن تكون الأبعاد الثلاثة معاً وإما العدم.. أليس لهذا من دلاله ؟؟!

¨ لكننا سنخطو خطوة أبعد فيء المثال أتتحدى. فلقد ذكرنا أن الألوان الرئيسية هي الأحمر والأصفر والأزرق .. النور الذي لا لون له، الذي لا يُرى، عندما ينكسر ينتج لنا ألوان الطيف السبعة الزاهية والجميلة، أصغى هي أساساً هذه الألوان الثلاثة.

الأحمر يشير إلي أشعة الحرارة، وهي أشعة غير منظورة، لكن الحرارة هي مصدر الحياة وهي لازمة لأجسادنا وإلا متنا، ولازمة للأرض وإلا فلا نُضج للثمار والمحاصيل.

والأصفر يشير إلي أشعة الضوء؛ وبدون الضوء نُمسي فيء ظلمة حالكة. لكن هذا الشعاع يجعلنا نري، كما ويمكننا أن نراه.

والأزرق يشير إلي الأشعة الكيماوية؛ وإن كنا لا نرى هذه الأشعة لكننا ندركها من التأثير الحقيقي تنشؤه داخل كياننا.

أليس هذا فيء تمام التوافق بالنسبة للمجال الروحي ؟ لقد ذكر الكتاب أن الله نور وأنه لا يُرى (1يوحنا1: 5، 1تيموثاوس6: 16، 1: 17).

لكن الله الحقيقي هو نور، والذي لا يُرى، ألم يعلن لنا عن نفسه؟ ألم يعلنه الوحي لنا فيء الاقانيم الثلاثة الآب والابن والروح القدس؟

أما الآب والروح القدس فلا يراهما أحد.

الآب هو مصدر الحياة، وحافظ الحياة. إنه المصدر الوحيد لكل الأشياء (1كورنثوس 8 :6).

والروح القدس أيضا قال عنه المسيح إن العالم لا يراه (يوحنا 14 : 17) وأما بالنسبة للمؤمنين فلم يقل إنهم سيرونه (لإنه لايُرى) بل سيعرفونه. وذلك من تأثيره فيهم لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم 

أما المسيح، الابن، فلقد رآه البشر بعيونهم، وشاهدوه (1يوحنا 1: 1) كما أنهم بواسطته أيضا أمكنهم أن يروا؛ كقوله أنا هو نور العالم، من يتبعني فلا يمشى فيء الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة بل كان هو النور الحقيفي الذي أظهر حقيقة كل الأشياء (يوحنا 8: 12، 1: 9). 



مرة أخرى نقول أليس لكل هذا معناه ومدلوله؟

¨ لكننا سنخطو خطوة أخرى أبعد فيء المثل الثالث : لقد ذكرنا أن الزمن ثلاثي: ماضي وحاضر ومستقبل. لو كان الزمن ثنائياً فقط لما كان للزمن وجود. فلنفترض مثلاً أنه ليس هناك ماض، إذاً فما كان وجود للزمن حتى هذه اللحظة، وبعد قليل أيضاً لن يكون لهذه اللحظة التي نتكلم عنها وجود، معني ذلك أن الزمن كله قد تلاشي! أو لنفترض أنه لم يكن هناك حاضراً، هذا معناه أنه ما كان هناك لحظة علي الإطلاق كان الزمن موجوداً فيها. وبالمثل أيضاً إذا لم يكن هناك مستقبل، فإن الزمن وجوهري فيء اللحظة التحدي نحن فيها، بل ويقيناً يكون قد انتهى من قبل ذلك.. لكنني لا يكون هناك زمن علي الإطلاق. إذاً إما أن يكون الزمن ثلاثياً وإلا فلا زمن!!!

والآن دعنا نفكر كيف يتحرك الزمن؟ أقصد فيء أو تحريف اتجاه؟ هل يتحرك من الماضي إلي المستقبل أم من المستقبل إلي الماضي ؟

الواقع إن الزمن لا يسير من الماضي إلي المستقبل، بل إنه يأتينا من المستقبل متجهاً نحو الماضي. لتوضيح ذلك دعنا نأخذ فترة الزمن التي نسميها اليوم أعني هذا اليوم الذي أنت تقرأ فيه هذه الكلمات. منذ زمن بعيد كان هذا اليوم فيء المستقبل البعيد العام القادم ثم أصبح الشهر القادم ثم الأسبوع القادم ثم الغد . وهاهو الآن أصبح اليوم أو تحريف فيء الحاضر وهكذا لابد أنه سيصبح الأمس ثم الأسبوع الماضي ثم الشهر الماضي ثم العام الماضي. ومن هذا يتضح أن هذه الحقبة التي نسميها اليوم أتت إلينا من المستقبل إلي الحاضر إلي الماضي. الزمن دائما يسير فيء هذا الاتجاه الواحد من المستقبل إلي الحاضر إلي الماضي.

إذاً فالمستقبل هو مصدر الزمن، إنه الوعاء الذي يحوى الزمن الذي سيصبح في وقت ما الحاضر ثم يصبح الماضي .. إنه هو أبو الزمن، الآب ! 

لكن هل كون المستقبل هو أبو الزمن فهذا يعنى أنه أكبر من الحاضر، أو أكبر من أتسبى؟ كلا، لأنه فيء كل لحظة من الزمن كان هناك حاضراً. إن الحاضر موجود مادام الزمن موجوداً. وهكذا بالنسبة إلى الماضي. فيمكننا إذاً أن نقول إن الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل، الثلاثة متساوية تماماً، وكل واحد منها هو الزمن، الزمن كله، دون أن يعنى ذلك أنه يمكن أن يكون هناك وجود لواحد بالاستقلال عن الآخرين أعنى بدون وجود ثلاثتها.

والآن تأمل في المستقبل؛ إن المستقبل غير منظور، فالذي نراه ونسمعه ونعرفه هو الحاضر. ويظل المستقبل بالنسبة لنا مجهولاً حتى يتجسد واقعاً حياً في الحاضر. فالحاضر إذاً هو الذي يعلن لنا المستقبل، ومن خلاله نحن معي بالزمن. بواسطة الحاضر يدخل الزمن في علاقة مع الإنسان، ويتعرف الإنسان على المستقبل.

المستقبل هو الذي أرسل الحاضر، وكذلك الحاضر إذا ذهب فإنه يرسل إلينا أتسبى. والماضي مثل المستقبل في كونه غير منظور، لكنه مع ذلك يؤثر فينا جداً. هو المذكِّر وهو المعلم. إنه الذي يلقى الضوء على الحاضر فنقدِّره، وعلى المستقبل لنستعد له إذ يأخذنا الحاضر إليه.

ما أقوى هذه التصويرات العجيبة. أعد التأمل فيها مرة ثانية في ضوء الحقائق الروحية الفائقة. فالله الواحد هو أقانيم ثلاثة: الآب والابن والروح القدس.الآب الذي لا يراه أحد أرسل الابن (يوحنا 5 :37) الذي قال مرة الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب (يوحنا 14 : 9). والابن إذ مضى إلى السماء، أرسل إلينا الروح القدس (يوحنا 16: 7)!!!

تذييل لا بد منه :

دعنا قبل الإنتهاء من هذا الموضوع نوضح أننا لا نقول إن الله ثالوث في أقانيمه لأن النور ثلاثي، ولأن الزمن ثلاثي أو أو .. فالله لا نشبهه بشيء.



يقول الكتاب فبمن تشبهون الله وأي شبه تعادلون به وأيضاً فبمن تشبهونني فأساويه يقول القدوس (إشعياء40:  8 و 25) كلا، إن الفارق كبير وشاسع بين الخليقة والخالق لكنها مع ذلك تحمل ملامحه.

لتوضيح ذلك نقول أن الخبير الذي يرى لوحة للفنان العالمي بيكاسو يدرك أنها من عمله لأن فيها تظهر شخصيته. إنه هو، بفنه، في اللوحة التي رسمها، وفيها ظهرت بصماته. لكن اللوحة طبعا ليست هي بيكاسو نفسه.

هذا تشبيه بسيط جداً لما نحن بصدده. فمع أنه لا يوجد في كل الكون ما يشبه الله (تثنية 4 : 15 - 19). لكن هذا الكون لأنه خليقة الله، فلا عجب إن كان يظهر لنا شيئاً عنه لأن أموره غير المنظورة (أي قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته) تُرى منذ خلق العالم، مدركةً بالمصنوعات (رومية 1: 20).

نعم إننا إذ ننظر إلى كل ما حولنا ونراه ثلاثياً، ثم نتحول إلي الإعلان الاتجاه في الوحي فنجده يتكلم عن الله الآب والابن والروح القدس، أيكون من المنطق أن نعترض؟ أيجوز لعقولنا أن تتعجب؟ كلا، بل إننا بخضوع نسجد أمام الله الذي أعلن لنا نحن الخلائق المسكينة نفسه، والذي لولا إعلانه نفسه لنا ما كان يخطر علي بالنا هذا الحق المبارك عن الله الواحد في جوهره والثالوث في أقانيمه. الذي له كل المجد.


----------



## pop201 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع الثالث:  لاهوت ابن الله


الموضوع الرابع:  كفارة المسيح


يتابع قريبآ


----------



## kalimooo (12 ديسمبر 2008)

pop201  شكراااااااااا اخي 
مجهود رائع
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيبح​


----------



## pop201 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرآ كليمو علي ردك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## pop201 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع الثالث

لاهوت ابن الله

ثانيا  :  المسيح، هل هو ابن اللـه ؟

ماذا تظنون في المسيح ؟ ( متى 22 :  42 )

يظن البعض أن المسيح إنسان ألَّهه المسيحيون ورفعوه إلي مقام إله، ولكن العكس هو الصحيح. فإن كل مؤمن بالكتاب المقدس يرى بوضوح قاطع أنه هو الله الذي تنازل ليصير إنساناً.

في البداية دعنا نسأل السؤال التالي: إذا أراد الله أن يصبح إنساناً فهل يستطيع؟ الإجابة بكل يقين هي نعم فلا يجوز لنا قط أن نحد من قدرة الله. 

لكن قد يقول معترض: إنه يستطيع كل شئ ولكن ما لزوم ذلك وما ضرورته؟ ، سأرجئ الإجابة علي هذا السؤال المهم إلي الفصل الثالث عند الحديث عن كفارة المسيح.

أما الآن فدعنا نقترب بكل الوقار والخشوع لنتكلم بالإيجاز عن هذه الحقيقة التي هي اقدس بند في بنود إيماننا الأقدس. 

وإننا من البداية نريد أن نقرر هذا : إن شخص المسيح يسمو فوق أفهام البشر. إذ قيل عنه في القديم يدعي اسمه عجيبا ً (إشعياء 9 : 6) وقال عن نفسه في العهد الجديد ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب (متي 11 :27) ويؤكد الروح القدس هذا الأمر فيقول بالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد (1تيموثاوس 3: 16)

وقبل الإتيان بالأدلة الكتابية علي أن المسيح هو ابن الله، في نريد بادئ ذي بدء أن نشرح هذا الأمر الذي لا يفهمه الكثيرون أعني به:

معنى بنوة المسيح

إن بنوة المسيح لله لا تعني ما قد يتبادر إلى الأذهان لأول وهلة أنها بنوة بالتناسل أو التزاوج . فالمسيحية منزهة تماماً عن ذلك الفكر الوثني. كما أنها لا تعني الأسبقية، بمعني أن الآب أسبق من الابن ، 

فليس في الأقانيم سابق ولاحق، وإلا إنعدمت المساواة بين الأقانيم التي تفرضها وحدانية الجوهر.

فماذا تعنى هذه البنوة إذاً ؟

إنها تعنى مدلولات روحية هامة جداً مثل :

أولاً : المحبة الفريدة : فنقرأ الآب يحب الابن (يوحنا 3 : 35). وهذه المحبة في أزلية كقول المسيح للآب لأنك أحببتني أيها الآب قبل إنشاء العالم (يوحنا 17 : 25). ولهذا قيل عنه أنه في حضن الآب (يوحنا 1 : 18). لا بالمفهوم الحرفي والحسي طبعاً، بل بالمفهوم الروحي. كما أنه لُقِب بهذا اللقب الغالي إبن محبته (كولوسى 1 : 13).

ثانياً : المعادلة الكاملة : إن الملائكة والبشر جميعاً هم عبيد الله، أما المسيح فلكونه إبن الله الوحيد (يوحنا 3: 18) فإنه معادل لله. وهذا عين ما فهمه اليهود في يومهم فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال إن الله أبوه، معادلاً نفسه بالله (يوحنا 5 : 18 مع 19 : 7). ولهذا قيل عنه أيضا الذي إذ كان في صورة الله، لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاًً لله (فيلبي 2 : 5). وقال المسيح بكل وضوح أنا والآب واحد (يوحنا 10 : 30)

ثالثاً : المشابهة التامة : ونظراً لتلك المشابهة التي بين الآب والابن فقد أمكن الابن أن يعلن لنا ذات الله لا بعض صفاته، كما قال لفيلبس الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب (يوحنا 14 : 9). وقيل أيضاً ا لله لم يراه أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبَّر (يوحنا 1 : 18). وفي هذا ترد الآيات الآتية :

إله هذا الدهر (أي الشيطان) قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح، الذي هو صورة الله (2كورنثوس 4 : 4).

إبن محبته.. الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور (كولوسى 1 : 14، 15).

ولا يقال عن المسيح فقط إنه صورة الله بل يقال عنه أيضاً إنه كلمة الله (رؤيا 19 : 13) ـ أي المعبر عن الله.

رابعاً : التمثيل الرسمي : ففي كل الزمان الذي قبل المسيح لم يكن ممكناً لواحد على الإطلاق أن يمثل الله تمثيلاً كاملاً كقول الرسول بولس الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة ثم يستطرد على سبيل المفارقة مع كل ما كان قديماً ليقول كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه … الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره (عبرانيين 1 : 1 ـ 3).

في مثل الكرامين الذي ذكره المسيح في مرقس 12، قال إن صاحب الكرم (الله) بعد أن أرسل إلى الكرامين عبيداً في أوقات متتالية، دون أن يحصل منهم على ثمر الكرم، فإنه إذ كان له ابن واحد حبيب إليه أرسله أيضاً إليهم أخيراً باعتباره ممثله الشخصي، قائلاً إنهم يهابون أبني (مرقس 12 : 6).

والآن بعد أن فهمنا معنى بنوة المسيح، هيا بنا لنتحدث عن أدلة لاهوته، وهي حقيقة عظمى، لا تفيها أكبر المجلدات حقها، إذ أنها منسوجة في سدى ولحمة كل ما عمل المسيح وكل ما قال وكل ما سُجل عنه. لكننا سنكتفي بذكر القليل، وهو يقيناً يكفي لكل من له عين لتبصر وأذن لتسمع وقلب ليفهم.

وسنقسم حديثنا في هذا الموضوع العظيم إلى أقسام خمسة :

فالمسيح له : 

الأسماء الإلهية

والصفات الإلهية

والأعمال الإلهية

والأمجاد الإلهية

وقيل عنه في العهد الجديد نفس ما قيل عن يهوه في العهد القديم





أولاً : المسيح له الأسماء الإلهية 

من بين الأسماء الإلهية العديدة التي للمسيح ، نختار ثلاثة أسماء:

(1) الله :

فلقد قيل عنه في العهد الجديد بصريح العبارة أنه الله نحو 11مرة.

في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله ... والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا (يوحنا 1 : 1، 14).

وأما عن الابن، كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور (عبرانيين 1 : 8).

ويرتبط بهذا الاسم العظيم أسماء أخرى مثل : 

الله القدير ضمن اسمه الذي المذكور في إشعياء 9 : 6.

الله العظيم (تيطس 2 : 13).

إلهاً مباركاً إلى الأبد (أو الله المبارك إلى الأبد) (روميه 9 : 5).

عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا (متى 1 : 23).

إلهي (يوحنا 20 : 28).

(2) إبن الله 

قيل عنه كذلك نحو 50 مرة في الوحي. 

وهناك نوعان من البنوة للمسيح وذلك نظراً للطبيعتين اللتين للمسيح، الطبيعة الإلهية والطبيعة الإنسانية، لكونـه

ـ له المجد ـ الله وإنسان المسكينة آن واحد معاً. فالمسيح هو ابن الله منذ الأزل، كما أنه أيضا ابن الله بولادته من المطوبة العذراء مريم، إذ لم يكن له أب بشري.

ويرتبط بهذا الاسم العظيم اسمان آخران :

لابن الوحيد باعتباره الابن الأزلي، موضوع محبة الآب، والذي لا يشاركه آخر المسكينة هذه النسبة. وقد ورد هذا الاسم عنه خمس مرات (يوحنا 1 : 14، 18، 3 : 16، 18، 1يوحنا 4 : 9) 

البكر وهو اللقب الذي أخذه الابن المبارك بالتجسد. ولقد ذُكر هذا التعبير عن المسيح أيضاً خمس مرات (رومية 8 : 29، كولوسى 1 : 15، 18، عبرانيين 1 : 6، رؤيا 1 : 5 ) والجدير بالذكر أن كلمة البكر لا تفيد الأسبقية زمناً، بل السمو مقاماً فلقد قيل عن داود أجعله بكراً أعلى من ملوك الأرض (مزمور 89 : 27). وطبعاً لم يكن داود أول الملوك من جهة الزمن.

(3) الرب 

وهو أكثر الأسماء شيوعاً بالنسبة للمسيح، فذكر عنه نحو 650 مرة ففي العهد الجديد منها 170 مرة ففي الأناجيل الأربعة.

ويرتبط بهذا الاسم الكريم أسماء أخرى مثل :

رب المجـــد (1كورنثوس 2 : 8، يعقوب 2 : 1 ).

رب الأرباب (رؤيا 17 : 14، 19 : 16).

رب الكـــــل (أعمال 10 : 36). 

رب السبـت (متى 12 : 8، مرقس 2 : 28، لوقا 6 : 5).

ربـــــــــــي (لوقا 1: 43، يوحنا 20 : 28، فيلبى 3 : 8).


----------



## pop201 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

تكلمة الموضوع الثالت لاهوت ابن الله

ثانيا : المسيح له الصفات الالهية

(1) كلى القدرة : 

هذا ما أثبتته حياته ومعجزاته العظيمة أبني نرى فيها سلطانه.

1ـ على المرض : فكان يشفي أعتى الأمراض بمجرد كلمة منه (يوحنا 5 : 8)، وكان يشفيها أيضاً من على بعد (يوحنا 4 : 50).

2ـ على الطبيعة : فبكلمة واحدة أسكت عاصفة البحر وفي لحظة صار هدوء عظيم (مرقس 4 : 39 ـ 41، 6 : 48 ـ 51).

3 ـ على الخلائق غير العاقلة : ثلاث معجزات أثبتت سلطانه حتى على سمك البحر السالك ففي سبل المياه (مزمور 8 :8 انظر ايضاً متى 17 : 27، لو 5 : 4، يوحنا 21 : 6).

4 ـ على تسديد الأعواز : معجزة تكثير الخبز والسمك (متى 14 : 16 ـ 21، 15 : 32 ـ 38)، وتحويل الماء إلى خمر (يوحنا 2 : 3 ـ 11).

5 ـ على الأرواح الشريرة: (7 معجزات وردت بالتفصيل ففي الأناجيل بالإضافة إلى الكثير من الحوادث أبني أشير إليها دون تفصيل).

6 ـ على البشر : (متى 9 : 9، 21 : 2، 3).

7 ـ على الموت : فالموت الذي قهر جميع البشر قهره المسيح. ولقد كانت معجزة إقامته للعازر للطبيعيتين أول حادثة فيها يُقام شخص بعد ما دفن وأنتن ففي القبر. لكن الأعجب من هذه المعجزة أنه أقام نفسه من الأموات، وهذا يعتبر من أقوى الأدلة على أنه الله .

(2) كلي العلم :  

1 ـ فكان يعرف أسماء الأشخاص دون أن يخبره بها أحد (مثل بطرس وزكا ... انظريوحنا 1 :42، لوقا 19 : 5).

2 ـ وكان يراهم ففي أماكنهم وهم بعيدون عنه بالجسد (مثل نثنائيل : انظر يوحنا 1 : 48). 

3 ـ وكان يعرف ماضي حياتهم (مثل حادثة المرأة السامرية : انظر يوحنا 4 : 18).

4 ـ وتاريخ مرضهم، الذي هو أقدم من عمره بحسب الجسد (يوحنا 5 : 6).

5 ـ وكان يعرف ما ففي القلوب والأفكار (لوقا  : 46،47) قارن 1ملوك 8 : 39.

6 ـ وكان يعرف زيف المرائين (يوحنا 6 : 70، 71، 13 : 10، 21 ـ 25).

7 ـ وكان يعلم المستقبل، وما سوف يحدث قبل حدوثه (متى 21 : 2 ـ 4، 24 : 3 ـ 41، لوقا 22 : 9 ـ 13، يوحنا 6 : 6).

فمن يكون هذا الشخص الذي قال عنه بطرس يا رب أنت تعلم كل شيء (يوحنا 21 : 17) ؟ نعم من يكون سوى الله؟!

(3) كليّ التواجد : 

فهو لا يخلو منه زمان كقوله لتلاميذه ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر (متى 28 : 20).

ولا يخلو منه مكان لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون ففي وسطهم (متى 18 : 20). 

(4) سرمدي :

فهو أزلي: ففي البدء كان الكلمة (يوحنا 1 : 1) وهذا معناه أنه عندما ابتدأ أن يكون وجود لأي شئ، لا يقول الوحي إن الكلمة وُجِد أو بدأ، بل كان . مما يعني أنه قبل البدء أو بتعبير آخر هو أزلي أو كما قال له المجد عن نفسه

قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن (يوحنا 8 : 58).

وهو أبدي: كنت ميتاً وها أنا حي إلي أبد الآبدين (رؤيا 1 : 18).

لذلك يرد عنه أيضاً ففي رؤيا 1 : 8 هذا القول العجيب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي. 

(5) لا يتغير :

يخاطبه الله (الآب) بالقول السموات هي عمل يديك، هي تبيد ولكن أنت تبقي وكلها كثوب تبلي.. فتتغير. ولكن أنت أنت (عبرانيين 1: 11، 12 ).

ويقول عنه الروح القدس يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلي الأبد (عبرانيين 1: 8).

ثالثاً :  المسيح له الأعمال الالهية

1ـ الخالق : هناك ثلاثه فصول ففي العهد الجديد تبين لنا أن المسيح هو الخالق للطبيعيتين يوحنا 1، كولوسي1، عبرانيين 1.

خذ مثلاً ما ورد ففي كولوسي 1:16 فإنه فيه خُلق الكل ما ففي السموات وما علي الأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشاً أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين الكل به وله قد خلق. أيمكن أن نبياً يقال عنه ذلك ؟ أيمكن أن إلهاً من الدرجة الثانية يدور كل الكون وكل الخليقة حوله؟!! إن المسيح فيه خُلق الكل. والكل به وله قد خُلق.

2ـ الحافظ : حامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته (عبرانيين 1: 3).

3ـ المحيي : كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويحيي كذلك الابن أيضا يُحيي من يشاء.. تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون (يوحنا 5 : 21، 25).

4ـ غافر الخطايا : ففي حياته قال مغفورة لك خطاياك لرجل (مرقس 2 : 5) ولامرأة (لو 7 : 48). وبعد موته وقيامته وصعوده أعطى هذه البركة لجماهير من المؤمنين رجالاً ونساءً (كولوسي 3 : 13).

5 ـ المخلص: تدعو اسمه يسوع (أي الرب المخلص) لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم (متى 1 : 21).

6ـ مُعطي الروح القدس: الذي تري الروح نازلاً ومستقراً عليه فهذا هو الذي يعمد بالروح القدس. وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله (يوحنا 1 : 33،34) انظر ايضاً أعمال 2 : 32، 33).

7 ـ الديان : فمع أن الله ديان الجميع (عبرانيين 12 :23)، لكن أي أقنوم من أقانيم اللاهوت هو الذي سيقوم بالدينونة! أنه الابن لأن الآب لا يدين أحداً بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن (يوحنا 5 : 22). ويقول الرسول بولس الرب يسوع المسيح العتيد أن يدين الأحياء والأموات (2 تيموثاوس 4 : 1).

رابعاً : المسيح له الأمجاد الالهية 

أجل، أليس هو موضوع الإيمان ؟ أليس هو غرض السجود ؟ فمن يكون هذا سوى الله.

موضوع الإيمان : 

أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي (يوحنا 14 : 1) لاحظ أن الرب لم يقل أنتم تؤمنون بالله وآمنوا بي، كما لو كان هناك شخصان يجب أن نؤمن بهما أو أن إيماننا المسيحي مبنى على أمرين متميزين. كلا، بل أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي أليس هذا يعنى بكل وضوح أنه هو الله ؟!

ويا للبركات أبني للطبيعيتين من نصيب كل من يؤمن بالمسيح له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا (أعمال 10 : 43).

ففي هذا الاسم الكريم ـ اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح ينال المؤمن البركات التالية :

1 ـ غفران الخطايا (1يوحنا 2 : 12).

2 ـ الخلاص (أعمال 4 : 12).

3 ـ الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا 20 : 31).

4 ـ وهو الملجأ ففي زمن الضيق (أمثال 18 : 10).

5 ـ والسلوان وقت الحزن (إشعياء 26 : 8 و 9 )

6 ـ وإلى هذا الاسم الكريم يجتمع القديسون (متى 18 : 20).

7 ـ وبهذا الاسم الكريم يرفع المؤمنون صلواتهم فيستجيب لهم الآب (يوحنا 16 :23، 24).

لو لم يكن المسيح هو الله أكان يمكن أن ترتبط باسمه كل هذه البركات ؟ لو كان هو مجرد إنسان أكان يستطيع ففي يومه أن ينادى جميع المتعبين وثقيلي الأحمال أن يأتوا إليه ليريحهم (متى 11 : 28)؟ أكان يمكنه أن ينادى العطاش جميعاً أن يقبلوا إليه ليشربوا فتجرى من بطونهم أنهار ماء حي، أي الروح القدس (يوحنا 7 : 37 ـ 39)؟ 

غرض السجود :

ففي أيام تجسد المسيح قُدم له السجود (الذي لا يليق إلا بالله) ففي إحدى عشرة مناسبة وردت في الأناجيل. ونلاحظ أن المسيح ففي هذه المرات قَبِل السجود، ولم يوبخ الساجدين له، مع أنه هو نفسه قال للشيطان مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد، وإياه وحده تعبد (متى 4 : 10).

فمثلاً سجد له الأبرص طالباً الشفاء (متى 8 : 2). وسجد له الذي كان أعمى بعد أن شفاه (يوحنا 9: 38) وسجد له التلاميذ كلهم، سواء قبل الصليب (متى 14: 33)، أو بعد القيامة (متى 28: 17).

وعن قريب، عند دخوله إلى العالم مرة ثانية، ستسجد له كل ملائكة الله (عبرانيين 1: 6).

كما ستجثو باسمه كل ركبة ممن ففي السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض (فيلبى 2 : 10).

نعم ستجثو باسمه كل ركبة، لن يفلت أحد. هذا معناه أنك أنت أيضاً يا عزيزي القارئ ستسجد له (أنظر مزمور 72: 9، إشعياء 45 : 22، 23، 65 : 12). أفليس من الأفضل جداً يا صديقي أن تسجد له الآن؟!!

خامساً : ورد عنه ففي العهد الجديد نفس ما ورد عن يهوه ففي العهد القديم 

سنكتفي للاختصار بسبع إشارات:

1 ـ إرميا 17: 10 أنا الرب (وبالعبري يهوه ) فاحص القلب مختبر الكلى، لأعطى كل واحد حسب طرقه حسب ثمر أعماله ونقرأ في رؤيا 2 : 22 قول المسيح ستعرف جميع الكنائس أنى أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطى كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله. 

2 ـ في إشعياء 48 : 12، 13 أنا هو (أي الكائن بذاته ـ وهو من ضمن أسماء الجلالة). أنا الأول وأنا الآخر. ويدي أسست الأرض ويميني نشرت السموات انظر أيضاً إشعياء 44: 6 ويقول المسيح 4 مرات في سفر الرؤيا أنا هو الأول والآخر (رؤيا 1 :11و17، 2 : 8، 22 :13 )

3 ـ في أمثال 30 : 4 يقول أجور في أحجيته عن الله القدوس من صعد إلى السموات ونزل؟ ويقول المسيح في يوحنا 3 : 13 ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء إبن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء. 

4 ـ في مزمور 68 : 18 يخاطب داود الرب الإله قائلاً صعدت إلى العلاء سبيت سبياً.. أيها الرب الإله فيقتبسها الرسول بولس عن المسيح في أفسس 4 : 8 لذلك يقول : إذ صعد إلى العلاء سبى سبياً وأعطى الناس عطايا.. الذي نزل هو الذي صعد. 

5 ـ في إشعياء 6 : 1 ـ 10 يتحدث إشعياء عن السيد، الملك، رب الجنود عندما رأى مجده وتكلم عنه، فيقتبسها يوحنا الرسول في إنجيله مطبقاً إياها على الرب يسوع (يوحنا 12: 38ـ41).

6 ـ في إشعياء 45 : 22، 23 يتكلم الله قائلاً بذاتي أقسمت.. لي تجثو كل ركبة ويحلف كل لسان فيطبق الرسول بولس هذا الكلام مرتين على المسيح في رومية 14: 11، فيلبى 2: 10، 11.

7 ـ في مزمور 97: 1، 7 إشارة لسجود جميع الآلهة للرب (يهوه) فيقتبسها الرسول بولس في عبرانيين 1: 6 عن المسيح عند دخوله مرة ثانية إلى العالم إذ ستسجد له جميع ملائكة الله.


----------



## pop201 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

اخر فقرة في الموضوع الثالث لاهوت ابن الله

والآن، هل لازلت مرتاباً ؟​بعد هذه الأدلة الصريحة والكافية لا أعتقد أن أحد المخلصين في بحثهم عن الحق سيظل في شك. لكنني أتصور شخصاً يقول: أنني في حيرة، لأن هناك ـ بالإضافة إلى كل ما ذكرت ـ آيات كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس تتحدث عن المسيح باعتباره إنساناً، وبالتالي أنه أقل من الله. بل إن هناك تناقضات في نفس أقوال المسيح ؛ فتارة يقول أنا والآب واحد وتارة أخرى يقول أبي أعظم مني (يوحنا 10: 30، 14: 28). أليس هذا غير مفهوم ؟ ثم عندما يقول المسيح دفع إلىَّ كل سلطان (متى 28 : 18) أليس هذا دليلاً على أنه أقل ممن دفع السلطان إليه ؟ 

الإجابة إنه لا توجد في كلام المسيح متناقضات. بل كل ما هنالك أن المسيح لإجل فدائنا من الموت واللعنة (كما سنشرح في موضوع الكفارة) قَبِل أن يتخلى طوعاً عن مجده الظاهر (فيلبى 2 : 7)، وسمح لنفسه أن يولد من امرأة تحت الناموس (غلاطية 4 : 4)، وأن يوضع قليلاً عن الملائكة (عبرانيين 2 : 9) وأن يصبح إنساناً (يوحنا 8 : 40). هذا هو السبب في أنه أحياناً يتكلم عن مساواته للآب، فهذا هو مركزه الأزلي في الثالوث، وأحياناً أخرى يتكلم عن نفسه كمرسل من الله لإتمام الفداء. 

إسمع ماذا يقول الكتاب عنه إذ كان في صورة الله (هذا ما كانه منذ الأزل)، لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله (لأنه هو الله فعلاً)، لكنه أخلى نفسه، آخذاً صورة عبد، صائراً في شبه الناس (وذلك كي ما يموت) ... موت الصليب ! (فيلبى 2 : 6 ـ 8).

لأجلك أيها الصديق العزيز لقد إتضع ابن الله. ولكي ما يفديك قَبِل أن يأخذ مكانك، ويموت فوق الصليب ... أبعد هذا ترفضه أو تحتقره؟!

إنه هو الله .. إنه العظيم .. لكن نعمته العجيبة ماضي ألهى أتت به إلينا فإنكم تعرفون نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح أنه من أجلكم افتقر وهو غنى لكي تستغنوا أنتم بفقره (2كورنثوس 8 : 9). أليس عجيباً أن ما كان ينبغي أن يجعلك تحبه أكثر، ها هو الشيطان ـ عدو المسيح وعدوك ـ يريدك لأجله, أن تحتقره وترفضه ؟! فاحذر مما أنت فاعله! 

واعلم أن مصيرك الأبدي يحدده موقفك من المسيح إنه حجر امتحان (إشعياء 28 : 16). فما ففي إجابتك على هذا السؤال ؟ ومع أنه في تواضعه حجر صدمة وصخرة عثرة (إشعياء 8 : 14، 1بطرس 2: 8)، لكن من يسقط على هذا الحجر (أي يحتقره لتواضعه) يترضض. وأما من يسقط عليه هذا الحجر (في يوم الدينونة القريب)، فإنه سيسحقه (متى 21 : 44).

ثم اعلم أيضاً أن مجرد إعجابك بشخصية المسيح لن ينفغك. كلا، ليس الإعجاب هو المطلوب بل الإيمان. قال المسيح

إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو ( يهوه الله الذي ظهر في الجسد) تموتون في خطاياكم (يوحنا 8 : 24). أتؤمن إذاً ؟ 

إن اقتناعك العقلي والذهني بكل ما قيل لن يفيدك كثيراً. أنت بحاجة لأن يشرق الله في قلبك فتعرف من هو يسوع، ولآي سبب أتى هو إلى العالم. أنت بحاجة إلى إيمان حقيقي بالقلب.

أتؤمن بابن الله ؟ ( ( يوحنا 9 : 35).

ليتك تفعل مثل ذلك الذي كان أعمى فأبصر، الذي جاوب المسيح على سؤاله السابق بالقول 

أؤمن يا سيد،وسجد له 

بخشـــــوع مسـتـديـم
 فهلـــم بالسجـــود

فهــو الســيد العظيــم
 قدســوا رب الجنـود

امين


----------



## pop201 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع الرابع:  كفارة المسيح 

 قضية كفارة يسوع المسيح. وكثيرون لا يفهمون الإيمان المسيحي ويتعثرون أمامه بسبب مسألة الكفارة فالمسألة هذه المرة أعقد أمام التفكير البشري من سابقتها فليس فقط أن الله تجسد، بل أنه إذ تجسد فقد صُلِبَ ومات ودفن !! كيف يكون ذلك ؟

لكننا لكي نفهم الفكر الكتابي بخصوص هذه المسألة فإنه يلزمنا أن نبدأ القضية من بدايتها لنسأل :

ما هي الخطية ؟

تعال معي في هذه الجولة السريعة لنعرف ما هي الخطية ؟

أيمكنك أن تتتبع نهر الدموع التي سالت من المـآقي على مر العصور بسبب موت القريب والحبيب؟ 

أو يمكنك أن تلقي نظرة على المدافن في كل زمان ومكان، وأن ترى النفوس التي تلوعت والقلوب التي تحطمت عندها؟!

تحول الآن عن الموت ولونه الأسود ، لكي تتأمل في الحروب وصبغتها الحمراء. تأمل القتلى والمشوهين، والأسرى والمجروحين. تأمل الدمار والخراب لكل ما كان يوما ينبض بالحياة !

خذ جولة سريعة حول الأسِرَّة البيضاء. أدخل المستشفيات وقابل المرضى. انظر وجوههم الشاحبة والموت يتسرب إلي أجسادهم ببطء لكن بثبات. إستمع إلى أنين المطروحين وتأوهاتهم وصرخاتهم! 

هذه كلها ثمرات الخطية المُرة !

زر السجون والتق بمن فيها. استمع إلى ما عملوه في المجتمع وما عمله المجتمع فيهم!

وماذا عن الحانات والمراقص ودور الفجور ونوادي القمار. بل ماذا عن بيوت مرتادي هذه الأماكن؛ البيوت المحطمة ومن فيها من نسوة وبائسات وأولاد تعساْ وأزواج أو آباء محطمين.

آه ما اكثر البؤساء والمعذبين في الأرض بل ما أمر الخطية ونتائجها !

لكن هل أنت بعد كل هذا قد عرفت ما هي الخطية؟ كلا، فأنت لم ترَ إلا مظاهرها الخارجية. لقد شاهدت بعضاً من أعراض المرض لا المرض ذاته. أيمكنك أن تدخل إلي القلوب لتري كيف أفسدتها الخطية تماما. نعم فإن الداء غائر في القلب، والضربة أعمق من الجلد ! 

لكنك حتى لو دخلت إلى قلوب لترى ما فعلته الخطية في بنى البشر, فليس هذا هو الجزء الأهم في المسألة. إن الخطية هي قبل كل شئ واقعة ضد اعتبارات مجد الله. إن الخطية إهانة لمجد الله.

إن تعريف الخطية هو عدم إصابة الهدف. أما الهدف الذي كان مطلوباً منا أن نصيبه فأخطأناه ، هو مجد الله. 

فالله خلق الإِنسان لمجده إشعياء 43 : 7 . 

كان ينبغي لنا إذ عرفنا الله أن نمجده رومية 1 : 21 . لكن هذا لم يحدث الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله رومية 3 : 23 . 

إنك إن لم تنظر إلى الخطية بهذه النظرة فلن يمكنك فهم الكفارة. ينبغي قبل أن تبحث عن حل للمشكلة أن تعرف أولاً حقيقة المشكلة. فالخطية هي ضد مجد الله كما قال داود النبي للرب إليك وحدك أخطأت، والشر قدام عينيك صنعت مزمور 51 : 4 . آه، ما أخطر أن تفعل الخطية أمام عيني الله، ذاك الذي عيناه أطهر من أن تنظر الشر ولاتستطيع النظر إلى الجور حبقوق 1 : 13 !

نعم إن الخطية بشعة بشعة بشعة فيما عملته معنا وفينا. لكنها أبشع بما لا يقاس في عيني الله وفى نور قداستة.

هذا يقودنا إلى النقطة التالية أعنى بها:

معنى الكفارة
الكلمة لغوياً تعنى الستر. يقال كَفَرَ الشيء أي ستره وغطاه. والأمر الذي يحتاج إلى ستر في مسألتنا هي خطايانا، وبتعبير أدق حالتنا الخاطئة, من أمام نظر الله.

لنعد إلى الخطية الأولى، خطية أبوينا الأولين في الجنة.

نقرأ في سفر التكوين والأصحاح 2 كيف خلق الله الإِنسان، وكيف اختصه دون باقي مخلوقاته بنسمة الحياة التي بها أصبح في توافق مع الله، بحيث يمكنه أن يعبده عبادة واعية. وكيف أعطاه الله السلطان والسيادة على كل الخليقة، ولقد تجلى سلطانه هذا على كل المخلوقات عندما أحضر الله إليه كل الحيوانات وكل الطيور ليدعوها باسمها. 

لكن الله أعطاه أيضاً وصية واحدة امتحاناً له، ليثبت بها تقديره لفضله عليه وامتنانه على نعمته. فما الذي حدث؟

لقد جاء الشيطان مستخدماً الحية تكوين 3 ، وهمس في أذن حواء بكلام سام مضمونه: 

أولاً إن الله كاذب. ألم يقل لكما إنكما إذا أكلتما من الشجرة ستموتا. الحقيقة أنكما لن تموتا. 

ثم إنه ليس عادلاً، وإلا فلماذا يسلبكما حرية التصرف ويمنعكما من التسلط على هذه الشجرة مع أنكما رأسا الخليقة؟! 

ثم هو أيضاً لا يحبكما. لو كان يحبكما حقاً أكان يحرمكما من التمتع بشيء بل الله عالم أنه يوم تأكلان منه أي ثمر هذه الشجرة تنفتح أعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر والله لا يريدكما نظيره، بل أن تظلا أقل منه! 

هذه هي كلمات الحية للمرأة. وبكل أسف صدقت المرأة هذا كله، وأكلت وأعطت رجلها أيضاً فأكل. وحدثت الكارثة فانفتحت أعينهما وعلما أنهما عريانان. 

ماذا كانت أولى محاولات الإنسان في الجنة بعد أن سقط في الخطية وتعرى؟ يقول الكتاب فخاطا أي آدم وحواء أوراق تين، وصنعا لأنفسهما مآزر لتغطية عريهما. بكلمات أخرى هما حاولا إصلاح ما أفسداه، وعلاج ما اقترفته أيديهما، لكن هيهات!

صحيح إنهما نجحا إلى حد ما في مداراة نتائج الخطية أحدهما عن الآخر، لكنهما ما أن سمعا صوت الرب ماشياً في الجنة فانهما اختبئا خلف أشجارها. ولما نادى الربُّ آدم قائلاً له أين أنت؟ كانت إجابته الأسيفة سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت، لأني عريان فاختبأت. 

أين إذاً مآزر ورق التين التي كان قد عملها آدم وحواء؟ بالأسف إنها لم تُجدِ نفعاً أمام الله.

إن أوراق التين وأشجار الجنة دلت على شعور أبوينا بالخزي، وحاجتهما للستر. لكنهما أثبتا فشل محاولة علاج الخطية وسترها من أمام نظر الله. فهل تقدر الخليقة أن تستر المخلوق عن نظر خالقه؟!

الكفارة في الذبيحة 

لم تنته حادثة السقوط بالإنسان عارياً، فلقد تداخل الله بنفسه لعلاج الأمر. ليس آدم هو الذي قدر أن يستر نفسه، لكن الله هو الذي فعل ذلك؛ إذ لا تُختتم قصة السقوط قبل أن نقرأ: صنع الرب الإله لآدم وامرأته أقمصة من جلد وألبسهما. 

من أين أتى الله بالجلد؟ من حيوان ذُبح وسُلخ جلده. ما أجمل القول صنع الرب.. أقمصة ثم تقدم الرب بنفسه من الإنسان الخاطئ العاري لكي يستره ويكسوه. ويا للنعمة التي تشع من هذه الكلمة الصغيرة البسيطة وألبسهما !!

حقاً كم هو عجيب أنه في مشهد الخطية الأولى في الجنة، تلك الخطية التي كانت تقضي عدلاً بموت أبوينا. فإنه لم يكن موتهما هو أول حادث يحدث بعد خطيتهما. كلا، ليس آدم وحواء هما أول من ماتا، بل كان حيوان برئ لم يخطئ هو الذي ذبح ومات بدلهما. وتم ستر آدم وحواء بجلد الذبيحة، ونجا آدم وحواء بجلدهما.

وسوف نوضح فيما بعد أن هذه الذبيحة لم تكن إلا رمزاً بسيطاً لعلاج الله العظيم، وفدائه الذي كان عتيداً أن يجريه بذبح عظيم. لكننا الآن نلخص الدروس التي تعلمناها من خطية الإنسان الأول حسبما ورد في تكوين 3.

أولاً : حاجة الإنسان إلي الكفارة.

ثانياً : عدم استطاعة الإنسان التكفير عن نفسه.

ثالثاً : قيام الرب بنفسه بعمل الكفارة للإنسان.

ولعل واحداً يتساءل: أما توجد طريقة أخرى للاقتراب إلى الله بدون هذه الكفارة؟

أما يمكننا أن نستر خطايانا عن نظر الله بأعمال التقشف والزهد، أو حتى إذلال الجسد؟ أتقدر الطقوس أو الممارسات الدينية المتنوعة أن تكفر عنا؟ ماذا عن الأعمال الصالحة وأعمال الخير؟

هذا يقودنا إلى السؤال الهام التالي:

هل تصلح الأعمال للتكفير ؟

لقد كانت محاولة آدم وحواء تغطية عريهما بأوراق التين هي أولى محاولات البشر لعلاج الخطية بالأعمال. وكل ممارسات الإِنسان الدينية فيما بعد من طقوس متنوعة وفرائض مختلفة، وكل محاولات إرضاء الله بالأعمال إنما هي إعادة المحاولة لستر العورة بورق التين، أي لا جدوى منها على الإِطلاق.

يقول إشعياء النبى في هذا الصدد صرنا كلنا كنجس وكثوبِ عِدةٍ أى خرق نجسه كل أعمال برنا إشعياء 64 : 6 . هذه هي أعمال برنا في ضوء قداسة الله، خرق نجسة. أتصلح تلك الخرق القذرة أن يَمْثُل فيها الإنسان أمام الله القدوس؟!

هناك حادثة في سفر التكوين أصحاح 4، أى في بداية البشرية، ترينا فكر الله في هذه المسألة. ففى هذا الأصحاح نقرأ عن أول متدين أراد الاقتراب إلى الله. إنه قايين المتدين الأول، والقاتل الأول كذلك!! لكن قايين هذا لم يقترب إلى الله على أساس الذبيحة، كما فعل هابيل أخوه، وبذلك فإنه تجاهل حالة السقوط التي هو فيها إذ قد وُلد من أبوين خاطئين. بل لقد اقترب قايين إلى الله على مبدأ الأعمال، مقدماً لله قرباناً من تعب يديه، فرفضه الله كما رفض قربانه. ونصحه أن يُحْسن الطريق أي أن يقترب إليه بالذبيحة كيما يقبله.

وكما رفض الله محاولة قايين الاقتراب إليه بثمر الأرض الملعونة وتعب يديه لأنه خاطئ، هكذا أيضاً مصير كل محاولات الإِنسان التكفير عن نفسه بالأعمال.

لكن لماذا لا تصلح أعمالنا الصالحة للتكفير عن ذنوبنا؟

الواقع أن هناك أربعة أسباب رئيسية لذلك :
1ـ أن الأعمال الصالحة التي نقوم بها، مهما عظمت، قيمتها محدودة لأنها صادرة من الإِنسان المحدود. بينما حق الله الذي أسئ إليه بسبب الخطية لا حد له. والمحدود لا يمكن قط أن يغطى غير المحدود.

2ـ أن هذه الأعمال الصالحة إذا كان بوسعنا حقاً أن نعملها ليست تفضلاً منا على الله، بحيث نستحق الجزاء عليها. بل هي واجب علينا، والتقصير فيه يستوجب العقاب.

3ـ لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت رومية 6 : 23 ، وليست أعمالاً صالحة. فكما لا يصلح أن يتعهد القاتل أمام المحكمة بأنه تاب ولن يعود إلى القتل مرة أخرى، وأنه يتعهد مثلاً أمام المحكمة ببناء ملجأ للأيتام مقابل أن تسامحه المحكمة، هكذا لا تصلح الأعمال أن تكون مقابل أجرة الخطية وهى الموت.

4ـ لأن الأعمال التي نقول نحن عنها إنها صالحة، ليست هي كذلك في نظر الله، بل إنها ملطخة بنقائص وعيوب الطبيعة البشرية الساقطة. تذكّر قول النبي إشعياء كثوبعدة أي خرق نجسة كل أعمال برنا 

إذاً فمن يتجاهل تعليم الكتاب المقدس الصريح بهذا الخصوص، ويصر على الاقتراب إلى الله بأعماله، فإنه يتبع قايين في طريقة، طريق الأعمال، إذ يظن أن الإِنسان إذا عمل أفضل ما عنده فإنه بذلك ينال القبول عند الله.

وبالأسف الشديد يوجد اليوم الملايين، في كل العالم، الذين يتبعون قايين في طريقة، وعنهم تقول كلمة الله ويل لهم لأنهم سلكوا طريق قايين يهوذا 11 . 

لا مفر إذاً من الطريق الذي رسمه الله، فالأعمال لا تصلح للتكفير، إنها طريق قايين المرفوض. والعلاج في الذبيحة، الكفارة بالذبيحة. لكن أي ذبيحة؟ هل تقدر الذبيحة الحيوانية أن تفدى إنساناً، أي إنسان؟ هذا يقودنا إلى السؤال التالي :

لماذا الذبائح الحيوانية ؟ 

غنى عن البيان أنه كما لا تصلح الأعمال الصالحة في التكفير عن الإِنسان فهكذا أيضاً لا تصلح الذبائح الحيوانية للكفارة فهي من زاوية معينة تعتبر نوعاً من الأعمال التي يمكن للإِنسان أن يعملها أنظر مزمور 50 : 7 ـ 15، 51 : 16، 17 . 

وكما ذكرنا عن الأعمال الصالحة مهما عظمت فهى محدودة، هكذا الذبائح الحيوانية، إذ كيف يمكن للبهائم التي تُباد أن تفدى الإِنسان الخالد من الموت الأبدي؟ لهذا ترد كلمات الرسول بولس القاطعة في عبرانيين 10 : 4 لا يمكن أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا. 

إذا كان ذلك كذلك، فلماذا أمر الله بتقديم الذبائح الحيوانية في العهد القديم؟ 

الإجابة لأن الله في العهد القديم، عهد الظلال والرموز، أراد أن يعلم شعبه أربعة مبادئ أولية هامة.

أولاً :  أراد استحضار الخطية إلى ذهن وضمير شعبه ليتعلموا كراهية الرب لها.

ثانيـاً : ليتعلموا أن قضاء الله على الخطية هو الموت وليس أقل من ذلك.

ثالـثاً : ليعرفهم أن عند الله طريقة بالرحمة لرفع الخطية، وأنه سيمكن العفو عن الجاني بهذه الطريقة.

رابعاً : ليعطى شعبه بعض الإِدراك عن هذا العمل العظيم؛ الكفارة، وعن عظمة وكمالات الشخص المجيد صانع الكفارة؛ الفادي الذي كان معروفاً سابقاً قبل تأسيس العالم 1بطرس 1 : 18 . حيث أن هذه الذبائح المتنوعة، في كل تفاصيلها الدقيقة، ما هي إلا رمز لذبيحة المسيح الواحدة والكاملة.

بالإِضافة إلى ماسبق، فإنه يمكن القول إن تلك الذبائح الدموية الحيوانية كان لها قيمة في العهد القديم، وبررت من قَدمها بالإِيمان عبرانيين 11 : 4 ، لا لأنها في ذاتها لها أية قيمة، بل فقط لأنها كانت تشير إلى ذبيحة المسيح المعروف سابقاً قبل تأسيس العالم 1بطرس 1 : 18 . ومن هذه الزاوية فإنها كانت تشبه إلى حد ما العملة الورقية التي نتعامل بها اليوم. إن القيمة الحقيقية لهذه العملة ليس في ذاتها قط، بل لما لها من رصيد ذهبي في البنك المركزي للدولة. هكذا كانت تلك الذبائح مقبولة عند الله لأن لها رصيداً في دم المسيح الذي وإن لم يكن قد مات بعد، لكن الله ليس عنده ماضي وحاضر ومستقبل نظير البشر؛ فهو يرى النهاية من البداية.

هذا يأتي بنا إلى السؤال الجوهري التالي :

الفادي . من هو ؟

يمكننا أن نستخلص من كلمة الله الشروط التالية للفادي.

1 ـ يجب أن يكون خالياً من الخطية. فهو لو كان خاطئاً لاحتاج هو نفسه لمن يكفر عنه وما صَلُح لكي يفدى غيره. ولهذا فكان في الرمز يلزم أن تكون الذبيحة بلا عيب.

2 ـ ألا تقل قيمته عن الإِنسان ليمكنه أن يكفر عنه، أي يغطيه ويستره. وعليه فلا تنفع ذبيحة حيوانية.

3 ـ لكن لأنه لا يفدى إنساناً واحداً بل كثيرين، فيجب أن تكون قيمته أكبر من هؤلاء الكثيرين. وعليه فلا ينفع أن يكون إنساناً عادياً.

4 ـ ثم يجب ألا يكون مخلوقاً. فهو لو كان مخلوقاً لا تكون نفسه ملكه هو بل ملك الله خالقها، وبالتالي فلا يحق له تقديم نفسه لله. وعليه فإن الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة لا يصلحون، لأنهم مخلوقون من الله. 

5 ـ ولكي يمكنه أن يُمثِّل الإِنسان أمام الله، يتحتم أن يكون إنساناً

وبهذا وحده يمكن أن يكون نائباً عنه، وأن يمثله أمام الله.

فيالها من معضلة! من أين لنا بمثل هذا الشخص العجيب الذي يجمع كل هذه المواصفات معاً؟! إنسان، خالي من الخطية، غير مخلوق، وقيمته أكبر من كل البشر مجتمعين!!

لكن إن لم يكن عندنا نحن البشر حل لتلك المعضلة، ألا يوجد عند الله حل؟ قال أليهو -وهو واحد من أصحاب أيوب- إن وجد عنده عند الله مرسل، وسيط، واحد من ألف ليعلن للإِنسان استقامتة أي استقامة الله أو بر الله ، يتراءف عليه ويقول أُطلقه عن الهبوط إلى الحفرة. قد وجدتُ فدية أيوب 33 : 23 ـ 28 . فهل وُجد مثل هذا الشخص عند الله؟ نعم، يقول الرسول: عالمين أنكم أفتديتم .. ثم يذكر لنا من هو الفادي المسيح معروفاً سابقاً قبل تأسيس العالم 1بطرس 1 : 19و 20 إذاً فحل تلك المعضلة، معضلة من هو الفادي ؟ ليس عند الناس بل عند الله. نعم، فمن عندِه أتى المرسل، الوسيط، الذي سبق أن تمناه أيوب عندما صرخ قائلاً ليس بيننا مصالح يضع يده على كلينا أيوب 9 : 33 !

وإذا كان هذا المُصالح يمكنه أن يضع يده على الله والناس في آن واحد، فهذا معناه أنه معادل لله ومعادل أيضاً للناس. فمن ياتُرى يكون هذا الشخص ؟ 

إنه شخص فريد ليس له في كل الكون نظير رؤيا 5 : 2ـ5 ،

إنه الرجل رفيق رب الجنود زكريا 13 : 7 . إنه الابن الأزلي الذي صار ابن الإِنسان !!

لو لم يكن هو الإِنسان لما أمكنه أن يكون نائباً عن الإِنسان؛ يحمل خطاياهم ويحتمل دينونتها بالنيابة عنهم.

ولو كان هو أقل، ولو قيد شعرة من الآب، لما أمكنه قط أن يفى الله كل حقوقه.

إذاً فالمسيح هو الفادي الوحيد. لكن هل المسيح بحياته وتعاليمه ومعجزاته أمكنه أن يفدينا أم كان يلزم شئ آخر. هذا يقودنا إلى نقطة هامة جداً.

الــــــــدم

لكلمة الدم في الكتاب المقدس مكان بارز إذ وردت فيه 427 مرة. وتتفق شهادة الكتاب كله سواء في العهد القديم أو الجديد في أنه لا كفارة بدون الدم. ليس الدم الجاري في الشرايين، بل الدم مسفوكاً لأنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة عبرانيين 9 : 22 .

من أهم الفصول التى تتحدث عن هذا الأمر خروج أصحاح 12 الذى يتحدث عن الليلة التى فيها خرج الشعب من بيت العبودية في مصر بعد ذبح خروف الفصح.

ماذا طلب الرب منهم في تلك الليلة كيما ينجو الأبكار ؟ لقد قال يأخذون لهم كل واحد شاة.. صحيحة.. يذبحه كل جمهور الجماعة ويأخذون من الدم ويجعلونه على القائمتين والعتبة العليا. ويكون لكم الدم علامة على البيوت التى أنتم فيها فأرى الدم وأعبر عنكم. 

إذا ما الذي كان يحميهم في تلك الليلة من ضربة الهلاك؟ الإِجابة الــــدم 

الله لم يطلب منهم أن يعملوا حصراً بأعمالهم الصالحة، ولا بممارساتهم الدينية ويعلقوها على أبواب بيوتهم.. فالخلاص ليس في هذه الأشياء، بل أرى الدم وأعبر عنكم. 

وقف يشهد عن إيمانه بالمسيح شخص كان قبلاً يهودياً فقال :

ولدت في فلسطين منذ نحو 70 عام مضت. تعلمت منذ طفولتي أن أقرأ التوراة، واعتدت مبكراً على حضور المجامع لكي أستمع من الرابيين أى معلمي الشريعة إلى التعاليم اليهودية. وكنت أظن وقتها ـ حسبما لقنوه لي ـ أن ديانتنا هي الديانة الوحيدة الصحيحة في العالم.

وعندما كبرت وابتدأت أدرس التوراة بنفسي، صدمتني تلك الحقيقة التي لم ينبهني أحد من الناس إليها، أعنى المكانة الهامة جداً التي للدم في كل الممارسات والأوامر الإِلهية في أسفار التوراة المقدسة. قرأت المرة تلو المرة سفر الخروج أصحاح 12. وتوقفت كثيراً عند سفر اللاويين 16 ولما وصلت إلى الأصحاح السابع عشر من سفر اللاويين إضطربت كل الاضطراب من هذه الآية التي لم أتمكن من الافلات منها في نهاري وليلي لأن الدم يكفر عن النفس ‍!

كنت أعلم أنى في حاجة إلى كفارة ـ فأنا في الأعماق خاطئ نجس رغم كل قشور التدين السطحية. وهاهي التوراة تقول بأسلوب لا لبس فيه و لا غموض أن الكفارة هي في الدم و لا شئ سوى الدم. أين لى بذلك الدم؟ 

ذهبت بحيرتي هذه إلى أحد الرابيين الكبار أستفسره. فأجابني بأن الله اليوم غاضب على شعبه، والهيكل ـ وهو المكان الوحيد المسموح لنا فيه أن نقدم ذبائحنا ـ مهدوم من آلاف السنين. هذا هو سبب خلو عبادتنا من الدم. ويوم يُبنى الهيكل من جديد سوف نعود إلى الذبائح. لكننا نستعيض اليوم عن ذلك بتعاليم التلمود وباقي الممارسات.

لم أقتنع بإجابة الرابي هذه، إذ كيف يستعيض عن أمر جوهري كهذا بتعاليم وأقوال الناس؟ من ثم ذهبت إلى كثيرين غيره من المعلمين لعلى أجد لديهم إجابة على حيرتي :  كيف يمكنني الحصول على الكفارة ؟. فلم أجد.

ولما بلغت الثلاثين من العمر هاجرت إلى أمريكا دون أن يفارقني القلق أو يهدأ بالى من جهة خطاياي!

وذات ليلة لا أنساها، وأنا أسير في شوارع المدينة التي هاجرت إليها قرأت لافتة فهمت منها أنه مكان لاجتماع اليهود. دفعني الفضول إلى أن أدخل المكان مع أن الاجتماع كان قد بدأ. وما أن جلست في مكاني حتى سمعت المتكلم يقول دم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية 1يوحنا 1 : 7 . شدتني عبارة الدم فهي تلك التي كنت أبحث عنها طوال السنين الماضية، فاستمعت بكل جوارحي للرجل فإذا به يقرأ من الرسالة إلى العبرانيين الآية الواردة في أصحاح 9 : 22 بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة وأخذ الرجل يشرح كيف أن كل ذبائح العهد القديم إنما كانت ظلاً ورمزاً لذلك الحمل المعروف قبل تأسيس العالم، والذي بدمه قد افتُدينا 1بطرس 1 : 18 ـ 20 وكيف أن الله في ملء الزمان أرسل ابنه الوحيد ليموت نيابة عنا. وكيف سفك ذلك الابن الكريم دمه لفدائنا، وأنه بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداءً أبدياً عبرانيين 9 : 12 .

كانت ليلة فاصلة بالنسبة لشيخنا العجوز. فخرج ليلتها من الاجتماع ولسان حاله يقول :

قد محا عند الصليبْ ---- دمُ ربى إثمـــــي
وعن القلب الكئيبْ ---- زال كلُ الـهــــمِ


وأمكنه أن ينضم إلى ربوات المفديين المرنمين.

لما رأيت سيل ذلك الدم ----وهو دمُ المعروفِ منذ القدم
قد صارحب مــن فدى--- موضوع سبحي أبــــدا

عزيزي. لقد أنهى ذلك الرجل قصته. أما أنت فلم تنه قصتك بعد. ويمكنك أن تضيف إليها أهم فصولها؛إن وضعت ثقتك الآن في المسيح، وفى دمه الذي يطهر من كل خطية.

لقد سُفك الدم الكريم لأجل الخطاة أمثالنا. والله قد أكتفى تماماً. وكل المطلوب منك أن تأتى إلى الله مؤمناً في شخص المسيح الذى مات عنك فتنعم بغفران خطاياك والحياة الأبدية.

هل هذا التعليم منطقي ؟

نعم، إنه منطقي تماماً. لأنه إن كان الله قد حدد الموت، من البداية، عقوبة التعدي على أقواله إذ قال لآدم يوم تأكل منها أي شجرة المعرفة موتاً تموت تكوين 2 : 17 . ثم عاد وكرر الأمر بعد السقوط، فقال حزقيال النبي النفس التى تُخطئ هي تموت 18 : 4 بل وحتى في العهد الجديد يذكر الرسول بولس نفس هذا الأمر في رومية 6 : 23 أجرة الخطية هي موت فكيف يمكن التنصل من الموت؟ وإذا كانت هناك مسامحة للخاطئ وغفران لخطاياه، فكيف يمكن أن يتأتى ذلك إن لم يأتِ شخص آخر يحمل عقوبة الموت بدلاً منه؟ 

أيمكن أن يغيِّر الله أقواله؟ أتجد لسُنَّة الله تبديلاً؟ أيقول الله شيئاً ثم يعود ويتصرف بعكس ما قال؟ محال... محال تماماً. 

أم أنه يبدو فكراً غريباً عليك أن نحصل على الحياة الروحية عن طريق موت آخر بدلاً عنا! كلا، انه ليس غريباً، وإلا فتفكّر كيف تحصل على حياتك الطبيعية، 

وكيف تحافظ على هذه الحياة؟ 

أما هي تتغذى بالموت؟ فحيوان أو طائر يذبح ويُسفك دمه ويموت كيما يمدك بالطعام. وكأن الله، جلت حكمتة، قصد أن يجعلنا نعايش هذا الفكر كل يوم، ونمارسه باستمرار. أن حياتنا الطبيعية تتغدى على الموت. ومن الموت تنبع الحياة. فإذا كانت حياتنا الروحية أيضاً كذلك، أيحق لنا أن نعترض؟ أم يجوز لنا إن نستغرب؟ 

أليس هذا نفسه ما كان يعنيه الرب عندما قال اليهود الحق الحق أقول لكم إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإِنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم يوحنا 6 : 63 ؟ وكان يقصد من ذلك الكلام الروحي، الإيمان بشخصه مائتاً على الصليب مبذولاً عن الخطاة، سافكاً دمه الكريم لفدائهم! 

نعم كما أننا نستمد حياتنا الطبيعية من موت آخر، هكذا أيضاً حياتنا الروحية، مع هذا الفارق وهو أن الحيوانات لا تموت بخيارها، وموتها لا دخل له بالكفارة، أما المسيح فقد مات باختياره، وكان موته كفارة عن الخطايا. لكن يظل المبدأ كما في الحياة الطبيعية، كذلك في الحياة الروحية وهو من موت آخر نحصل على الحياة.

هذا يقودنا إلى النقطة الاخيرة في موضوعنا أعنى بها :

حتمية الكفارة

وهى حتمية ثلاثية :

أولاً : لرد مجد الله.

ثانياً : لضمان بر الله.

ثالثاً : لإِعلان محبة الله

سوف نطرح كل منهم علي بالتفصيل


----------



## pop201 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

اخر نقطة في الموضوع الرابع 

حتمية الكفارة

وهى حتمية ثلاثية :

أولاً : لرد مجد الله.

ثانياً : لضمان بر الله.

ثالثاً : لإِعلان محبة الله. 

أولاً : حتمية الكفارة لرد مجد اللـه :

إن الخطية نظراً لأنها ضد الله القدوس فإن قيمتها غير محدودة وتستحق بالتالي عقوبة عير محدودة 

لتوضيح ذلك : هب أن موظفاً صغيراً في وزارة اعتدى على زميل له، فإنه ما لم يبادر بالاعتذار لزميله سينال الجزاء حتماً. أما إذا إعتدى نفس هذا الموظف الصغير على الوزير فإن الأمر لن ينتهي بالاعتذار، ولن يكفى توقيع جزاء عادى بل ستزداد درجة وشكل العقوبة لأن المُعتَدَى عليه أكبر.

فإذا كانت الخطية موجهة ضد الله، كم تكون العقوبة؟! في هذه الحالة لا تكون عقوبة عظيمة حيث لم تقع الخطية ضد مجرد شخص عظيم بل إنها عقوبة غير محدودة، لأنها وقعت على الله غير المحدود.

طبعاً كان يمكن لله أن يطرح جميع البشر الخطاة في جهنم أجرة لخطاياهم وهو ما سيفعله فعلاً مع الذين لا يؤمنون بعمل ابنه لأجلهم . لكن هل طرح الخاطئ في جهنم يعوض الله عن حقوقه المسلوبة ومجده الذي أهين؟ كلا،

لأن إضافة المحدود إلى المحدود لا ينتج عنه سوى المحدود، وبقاء الإِنسان في جهنم ملايين الملايين من السنين لا يمكن أن يفي الله حقوقه .

لأجل هذا جاء المسيح إلى العالم. ونظراً لأنه الله الظاهر في الجسد، وبالتالي قيمته غير محدودة، فإنه استطاع بموته أن يمجد الله أكثر كثيراً من الإِهانة التي وقعت على اعتبارات مجده بسبب خطايانا. 

هذا هو الهدف الأساسي من الكفارة، تمجيد الله. فلقد كان ينبغي أن يأتي تمجيد الله أولاً إذ أريد التكفير عن الخطايا. فحاجة المخلوق لا يمكن أن تكون أولى من مجد الله. ومجد الله ما كان يمكن أن يحصَّل لولا موت المسيح !

ثانيا : حتمية الكفارة لضمان بر اللـه :

تساءل أيوب قديماً كيف يتبرر الإِنسان عند الله أيوب 9 : 2 

كان أيوب يعرف أن الله غفور رحيم لكن كان يعرف أيضاً أنه بار وعادل. فإذا كانت محبة الله ورحمته تريدان مسامحة الخاطئ، فإن عدله وبره يحتمان إدانة الخاطئ. وكأننا في موقف قضاء فيه يطلب ممثل الإِدعاء توقيع أقصى العقوبة على مذنب استهان بالمبادئ السماوية وأخطأ ضد خالقه، وممثل الدفاع يطلب استعمال الرأفة مع المتهم المسكين ويطالب بالبراءة. لكن قضيتنا لم يكن فيها الإدعاء شخصاً والمحامى شخصاً آخر، بل انهما ذات صفات الله الواحد، الله الرحيم والبار في آن معاً، المحب لكن العادل في نفس الوقت. إذاً فلقد كانت استقامة صفات الله تأبى مسامحة المذنب الذي يريد الله أن يرحمه إلا على أساس عادل لهذه المسامحة. فما العمل؟

لقد أستُعلنت حكمة الله في أسمى صورة إذ وجدت الحل. وكان الحل أن يموت المسيح نيابة عنا على الصليب وبذلك فإن عدل الله ليس فقط يوافق أو يسمح بتبرير المذنب بل انه يطالب بتبريره لأنه أستوفى حقوقه الكاملة من البديل والنائب، المسيح يسوع. 

الكفارة إذاً هي الأساس الوحيد الذي عليه أمكن لله القدوس أن يقترب من الإِنسان الخاطئ ليباركه. وبدونه ما كان ممكناً لبركات الله أن تمنح لجنس آدم الأثيم.

وفى المسيح المصلوب إجتمع النقيضان معاً كقول المرنم في المزمور: الرحمة والحق التقيا، البر والسلام تلاثما مزمور 85 : 10 . فكلا الرحمة والعدل أصبحا يطالبان بتبرير المذنب الذي آمن بالمسيح، من ثم جاء هذا الإعلان العظيم الذي هو خلاصة الإنجيل متبررين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح الذي قدمه الله كفارة، بالإيمان بدمه.. ليكون الله باراً ويبرر من هو من الإيمان بيسوع روميه 3 : 21 ـ 26 .

ثالثاً : حتمية الكفارة لإعلان محبة اللـه :

عندما كنا نتحدث عن الخطية الأولى تكوين 3 ذكرنا هذا الإفتراء الذي تضمن في الأقوال السامة التي قالتها الحية :

ـ الله غير صادق : فلقد قال لكما يوم تأكلان منه تموتان ، والحقيقة أنكما لن تموتا. 

ـ الله غير عادل : إذ منعكما من التسلط على هذه الشجرة مع أنكما رأسا الخليقة.

ـ الله غير محب : لو كان يحبكما لما حرمكما من التمتع بشيء ولسمح لكما أن تصيرا مثله.

وعندما أكلت المرأة من الشجرة، وأعطت رجلها فأكل، كان معنى ذلك أنها قالت آمين على كل هذه الإفتراءات. وكانت هذه إهانة بالغة لله أمام كل الخليقة.

كان بوسع الله من أول لحظة أن يثبت أنه صادق. فما كان أسهل أن يوقع حكم الموت على آدم وامرأته في الحال فيتبرهن أمام الجميع أنه صادق. وإذ ذاك كانت الخليقة كلها ستعرف أيضاً أنه عادل وبار، لأن التعدي والمعصية نالا مجازاة عادلة. لكن السؤال الذي كان سيظل بدون إجابة إلى أبد الآبدين : هل الله محبة؟ 

لذا فقد سلك الرب مسلكاً آخر، وأجَّل الرد على افتراءات الشيطان نحو أربعة الآف سنة، واكتفى في يومها أن يقدم الذبيحة في الجنة.

لكن الذي قدم الذبيحة الأولى في الجنة، قدم نفسه كالذبيحة الحقيقية على الصليب! 

والذي صنع أقمصة الجلد للإنسان في الجنة، صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا ! 

والذي ألبس الإنسان العاري بيديه الحانيتين في الجنة، صار هو نفسه كساءنا وبرنا!!

يقول الرسول يوحنا عن المسيح :  لأجل هذا أظهر ابن الله لكي ينقُض أعمال إبليس 1يوحنا 3 : 8 .

ويقول الرسول بولس أيضاً :  أُظهر مرة عند إنقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه عبرانيين 9 : 26 . وفى الصليب نحن لا نرى فقط كراهية الإنسان نحو الله، الأمر الذى تمثل في صلبهم لابنه، معلقين إياه على خشبة، بل إننا نرى شيئاً آخر حدث كذلك عند الصليب، نرى دينونة الله العادلة على الخطية والخطايا. ولهذا فلقد أُغلقت السماء في وجه ربنا يسوع، واكتنفته الظلمة الرهيبة، وضُرب بسيف العدل الإلهي، وصرخ إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني متى 27 : 46 . على الصليب لم يكن هناك أقل شعاع من شفقة الله الآب، إخترق تلك الظلمة الحالكة التي غمرت ذاك الذي لم يعرف خطية، حين جُعل خطية لإجلنا.

هناك في الصليب أثبت المسيح أن الشيطان كاذب. لقد قال الشيطان في الجنة لن تموتا لكن عندما مات المسيح على الصليب أثبت صدق كلمة الله أن أجرة الخطية هي موت رومية 6 : 23 . وعلى الصليب أعلن المسيح بر الله وعدله فمع أن ابنه الحبيب القدوس هو الذي كان يحمل الخطايا، لكنه تحمل عنها الدينونة كاملة. وما أعجب نطقه الخالد على الصليب قد أُكمل. 

لكن الشيء الآخر العظيم الذي أثبته الصليب والذي ما كان يمكن أن يظهر بدون الصليب هو أن الله محبة. فهل من إعلان عن المحبة نظير صليب المسيح؟! 

الله بيَّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا رومية 5 : 8 .

بهذا أُظهرت محبة الله فينا أو تجاهنا أن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكى نحيا به. في هذا هي المحبة ؛ ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله، بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا 1يوحنا 4 : 9 و 10 

لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية يوحنا 3 : 16 .

نعم يالها من محبة رائعة أعلنها الله في صليب ابنه يسوع المسيح!!

هذه المحبة الإلهية العجيبة هي لك أنت أيها القارئ العزيز فهل تقبلها. اقبلها وانج من الهلاك. اقبلها واستمتع بالحياة الأبدية. اقبلها الآن قبل فوات الأوان 

فكيف ننجو نحن إن أهملنا خلاصاً هذا مقداره عبرانيين 2 : 3 .


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 ديسمبر 2008)

اللللللله يابيبو الكلام رائع
ميرسى للموضوع الحلو دة
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
اذكرنى فى صلاواتك​


----------



## pop201 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

اية دة كيريا بنفسة بترد اية النور دة مرسي ليكي وسلام الرب يحفظك


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*+*

بحث جميل و نشكر الاخ الحبيب على نقله لنا .. و بالرغم من أن مكانه هو القسم المسيحي لكني سأحتفظ به هنا في هذا القسم نظراً للاقبال الكبير على القسم ، و نظراً لاهمية البحث في هذا العصر الذى إمتلأ بالتشكيك في بنيان اقوى من الصخر ، و أنني لاتعجب من هؤلاء الذين ينحتون في الصخر بقلامة أظافر ! .. فعجباً و كل العجب ! .. و لكن هذا ما أخبرنا عنه كتابنا الاقدس من أن الشيطان هو رئيس هذا العالم .. فهنيئاً له بالعالم و هنيئاً لنا بمخلصنا الصالح

تحياتي لك


----------



## pop201 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسي redemption لمروك الجميل وفعلآ في كتب ثمينة بس مش عايزة اننا نغفل عنها والرب يفتح عيونا وينورنا لمعرفة شخصة والتأمل فيه ديمآ شكرآ ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

